# Ok, just what are you doing RIGHT NOW?



## dcrim

I finished watching Taken. Good movie. Otherwise, I'm on here...checking emails, ready for bed soon...


----------



## Country Girl

Just finished checking e-mails and IM. You know us single folks are having to line up our next nutty date. lol Gotta have new material to write about! Y'all have a great weekend! It's bedtime for me..........


----------



## dcrim

Ok, ready to lie down and go to sleep. Love you all! What's everyone else doing?


----------



## Earthmother1970

Cursing my laptop hard drive, which is dying for the second time in under 3 months - blue screen of death...arrgghhh!!!


----------



## Earthmother1970

Other than cursing, I am drinking a Corona, packing for my August move, and eating tortilla chips and salsa...all that swearing burns off energy.


----------



## mamachrista

I just spent the last 2 hours with a screaming baby who did NOT want to go to sleep. Now I have a mindless movie on TV and I'm sitting in my dark living room with a diet coke.


----------



## recent_cloud

i'm writing a pro forma draft.

in my underwear.

it's late on the east coast, what can i say.

and sox. i am also wearing sox.

it's a little chilly.

ok, actually, right now i'm avoiding writing a pro forma.

while telling strangers online that i'm in my underwear.

i'm going to hear from homeland securty, aren't i.


----------



## Earthmother1970

I think the friendly little people bearing long sleeved white jackets with lots of shiny buckles may be more appropriate?


----------



## recent_cloud

i'm not into the real kinky stuff, but i appreciate the offer, earthmommy.

i hope you and your 'friendly little people' have an adventure.

with shiny stuff, and such.


----------



## Earthmother1970

I'm not sure if I've drank enough Corona yet to be able to see the friendly little people, but I'll let you know if they show up.


----------



## dcrim

I'm up and online...checking emails and the forums.  thinking of using my massager for a bit.  Today show just started...


----------



## dcrim

Earthmother1970 said:


> I'm not sure if I've drank enough Corona yet to be able to see the friendly little people, but I'll let you know if they show up.


hmmm, switch to rum!


----------



## humpty dumpty

sitting thinking about far to much !! going to have to get out of the house and see some friends just needing that little bit of reasurance !!!


----------



## melancholyman

just finished replying to a thread i started. I love all the replies. love the support!

um, this is my weekend with my daughter. she's still asleep. we have a therapy session at 11, and a bday party at 4.

I need to get showered and dressed before she wakes up. that's the only way I can get her to get up, eat and dress in a reasonable time frame, otherwise it's, "but YOU didn't...!"


----------



## sisters359

I am listening to a CD of my high school student's orchestra performance; oh, my, amazing! I don't have that much talent for anything in me! She's on a whole 'nother level. How blessed I am to know such astonishing young people.


----------



## Earthmother1970

Currently trying not to think...and wondering whether contemplating strangling my son over his fist slamming into my laptop means that I should sign us both up for anger management class 

Just kidding about the strangling bit BTW....


----------



## preso

I'm just waking up, drinking my coffee, reading the forum posts, getting up here and there to feed and let out the dogs... my usual morning routine.
Soon as I finsish this second cup, I plan my day and have a nice breakfast, like a soy smoothie...
then get out of the kitchen so my husband can make his widow maker breakfast of sausage, toast, hash browns, eggs, butter and of course his soda pop...
lol


----------



## dcrim

just got up (again)...reading forums, checking emails...about to make some eggs and corned beef hash! My favorite...


----------



## Earthmother1970

Is that an invitation to breakfast?


----------



## preso

I have just prepped a days worth of healthy food and also for a BBQ dinner tonight.

I saw my husband eat a peice of celery ( small bite) and I told him to watch it, his system may go into shock 

lol
he makes me crazy opening new jars of stuff before the old jar is empty and I'm sick of half jars of maple syrup ( his) and coffee, Ketchup, mustard and it makes it to where the fridge is full of half jars of everything...

He is a unorganized disater in the kitchen... and very bad at clean up.
He does not even clean his knife well between meat and veggie prep.... 
and he thinks he's such a good cook !
ha !!!!!!!!!
he insisted to help and cut up the onion and lettuce because he saysd I don't do it like he likes... so he goes to cut the lettuce for tonight into tiny slivers and I tell him that lettuce will not hold up until tonight cut up like that so small and then.,.
after he cuts the onions and chops them up real small he adds salt and you know that will make the onions wilt by tonight.
He is not good with food prep...
and he needs his own kitchen in the backyard next to his BBQ grill.


----------



## dcrim

EarthMother, Yes! come on down!  I'll make more!  

Just finished my eggs and CB Hash. mmm, mmm, good! May have a bowl of cereal to top it off.  

Preso, never use the same knife for those food groups! Do the veggies first, then the meat. And use different slicing boards. I have a whitle one for meats, a grey one for veggies. 

Living alone...sigh...I never open another until one is empty. 

Otherwise, I'm continuing to browse the forums... what a life, huh?  Tomorrow is laundry day (every two weeks). I do it in the mornings. Git r done!


----------



## humpty dumpty

right now !!! about to play hide and seek with the kids !!! doh !!!


----------



## preso

I'm having lunch for breakfast today...

boars head smoked turkey lunchmeat wrapped over a sliver of celery and slim slice of munster cheese,

on a bed of spring mix lettuce, with a few giant olives, sliced tomato, onion, and celery on the side...
and a dab of dijon mustard on my meat roll ups. 
Very little meat and cheese, tons of veggies.

and water.. yum


----------



## dcrim

mmm, that sounds good, too. I think I'm about to go tanning...


----------



## dcrim

EM, well...living alone...I have enough clothes for a few weeks. So do laundry every couple weeks. Costs me $2...1 for wash, 1 for dryer.  I'd be glad to help you with yours, though! Getting to see those unmentionables and all...  Woohoo! 

I'm gonna get dressed and go tanning...back in about an hour.


----------



## preso

Now I have gathered some herbs from the garden.. rosemary, lavender, greek oregano, thyme, italian parsley

to do various things with in the next few days and salad seasonings. I have to keep my husband away from the herbs as he is wasteful with things
and does not know how to use any of them.

Now I'm going to get dressed and go walk my babies ( dogs) and do some gardening.
see ya later...


----------



## recent_cloud

this thread illustrates the popularity of twitter.

i've finished more writing and am off to a meeting in a few minutes.

(there are those who think i should have ended that sentence with the word 'off').


----------



## dcrim

RC, not those of us who know you!  

I'm back from tanning. Got a new camera case. The old one was wearing out...the velcro wouldn't hold. And got a couple $5 movie sets...one scifi, one cartoons.


----------



## Earthmother1970

Trying to clean with a 2 year old underfoot, looking for my purse which has been stolen by the house fairies again, wondering when the PITA is going to arrive home looking smug after his little fling with his girlfriend, and hoping the purse shows up so the wine supplies will be adequate for facing the PITA challenge


----------



## Earthmother1970

Oh...and trying to not take life too seriously...


----------



## recent_cloud

it's a beautiful sun-filled day, palm trees are swaying lazily in a tropical breeze, and i'm wading into the sapphire blue warm waters of loquillo beach in puerto rico.

oh wait, that's where i imagine i am.

in the real world i just stepped back to my office from a meeting and am now editing a press release.

and the sun is hiding.

so if you'll excuse me, i'm going back into my imagination.

feel free to join me, but you have to buy your own drinks.


----------



## Earthmother1970

recent_cloud said:


> feel free to join me, but you have to buy your own drinks.


Cheapskate! 

Next round is on my STBX...provided he ever pays out :rofl:

PS: If the fairies fail to return my purse, can I borrow a bottle of wine or three? Pretty please???


----------



## humpty dumpty

about to open a bottle of red and spend the night with my hubbie


----------



## Earthmother1970

mommy22 said:


> Well now, if it's fantasy, should anyone be paying for drinks? Wouldn't they be free flowing?


Gosh, you're right!
Make mine a bottle of Chateau Lafite Rothschild 1970 then, please?
After that, I'll move on to the good stuff


----------



## recent_cloud

i've finished writing and am now preparing for a conference call. isn't life exciting.
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:



Earthmother1970 said:


> PS: If the fairies fail to return my purse, can I borrow a bottle of wine or three? Pretty please???


i do like the way you say 'please'.

you don't have to borrow wine...are you familiar with the barter system?

ps don't forget your bathing suit.


----------



## dcrim

Bathing suit? I thought it was a nude beach!  

just woke from my little nap and here there's a party going on!


----------



## recent_cloud

:iagree:


mommy22 said:


> Well now, if it's fantasy, should anyone be paying for drinks? Wouldn't they be free flowing?


respectfully, it's my fantasy.

geez everyone's a critic.

okokok you win.

drinks are on the house and bathing suits optional!


----------



## snix11

Dang I get back from wally world with a new bathing suit and I'm already overdressed 

Pass the tequila (Patron please) and hand me a couple of umbrellas to play with... do they light up? I just love blinky's... 

Just got DsD's ear's pierced again, we did the 'girl' shopping bit. Wearing my new dress, hanging out getting ready for the six yr old's party and gonna go see the movie UP with the family tonight. Best thing about having six kids in the house is there is a party all the time 

We keep balloons on standby.. lol


----------



## melancholyman

Preparing to take my daughter to a birthday party. We just came from the mall. I bought her a bracelet, a necklace and a Happy Meal. Doesn't take much to be World's Greatest Dad.

Also, just thought I'd check on my topic, read the most senses-shattering, accurate description of my wife ever and responded. Then I came here.

gotta go now. Back after the party.


----------



## recent_cloud

snix11 said:


> Dang I get back from wally world with a new bathing suit and I'm already overdressed


that's life for us folks who ride the short bus.

you do understand, of course, that your dilemma is easily resolved, with said resolution most likely occurring to you after a few shots of tequila.


----------



## snix11

what do you MEAN your friends will be here in 10 minutes??? ARHHHH... i thought this was a family only party. the house is a MESS.... gads... 

8 minute turbo clean, all hands on deck! whew... Mom hasn't been here this week to crack the whip on the chores and the house tends to fall into the condemned phase rather quickly. 

Thank goodness for large closets with sturdy doors 

Tomorrow is generally house cleaning/laundry catching up day, I'll excavate the closets then.


----------



## snix11

recent_cloud said:


> that's life for us folks who ride the short bus.
> 
> you do understand, of course, that your dilemma is easily resolved, with said resolution most likely occurring to you after a few shots of tequila.


mmmm... after this party i'm gonna need some adult tequila time  

Tequila plus itemX really DOES make my clothes fall off  I have to be careful what I drink, especially since tequila seems to be the Republics official drink. 

I now have to play 'we are all getting along fine' to hubby's best friends who don't know he's leaving. If he's leaving. or whatever. YEESH. Gee, that will be fun.


----------



## dcrim

On the WBD thing...my daughter gave me this (pic attached) when she was in grade school. I've kept it under my monitor always since then. 

Let's get Snix a pitcher!  

Mommy, I'm on the 2nd of a 4 day weekend! I was off Friday since I worked Monday, next Monday is my normal day off (I'm on 4 day weeks at the moment). Tuesday is my birthday (no BJ this year  ) and Wednesday I fly to Colorado for 2 days. 

Although tomorrow is laundry day...

I'm about to go see what I want to fix for dinner...back in a little while.


----------



## recent_cloud

snix11 said:


> mmmm... after this party i'm gonna need some adult tequila time
> 
> Tequila plus itemX really DOES make my clothes fall off  I have to be careful what I drink, especially since tequila seems to be the Republics official drink.
> 
> I now have to play 'we are all getting along fine' to hubby's best friends who don't know he's leaving. If he's leaving. or whatever. YEESH. Gee, that will be fun.


i'm naive and so have no idea what 'itemx' is. and i'm thinking i may not want to know.

on a more serious note, i'm very encouraged by the way you've adjusted your attitude to deal with the reality of your situation. good for you. or for our english-y friends, good on you.

and now, back to my palm tree and i'm not moving from under this palm tree ever again. not for anyone or anything.

actually, i wonder what or who it would take to drag me out of paradise, even if it is only in my head.

hmmmmmmm.


----------



## dcrim

snix11 said:


> Pass the tequila (Patron please) and hand me a couple of umbrellas to play with... do they light up? I just love blinky's...


I have some plastic "ice" cubes that light up and blink. Red, yellow, green, blue. Would those do?


----------



## recent_cloud

mommy22 said:


> here ya go


i'm there alright. the flora on the right of the pic is blocking me, but i'm there.

and i'm not going anywhere.

so there.

ps. mommy next time you take my pic, well, could you oh i don't know maybe make sure there aren't any shrubs in front of me. i mean, really, is that asking too much.


----------



## dcrim

I've been watching deadliest warrior on spike. Shaolin beat Maori.  Right now...it's William Wallace vs Shaka Zulu. LOVE this show! 

Yeah, check the shrubbery...don't want to shock anyone!


----------



## Earthmother1970

I seem to be all out of Chateau Lafite, so have had to make do with a bottle of Merlot from the Niagara region...damn, when do my support payments start so I can begin living the life of Riley?


----------



## sisters359

Savouring the bittersweet taste of life, letting it roll around in my mouth and over my tongue. I said "goodbye" at graduation this morning to a few really wonderful young people and their parents. Then I spent the day at parties for the grads in the families of 2 of my colleagues, and am overwhelmed at how blessed I am to work with some of the world's most amazing people. All this love and sadness coursing through me is exhausting in a really good way.


----------



## dcrim

Watching the news coverage of the 65th anniversary of D day...can't stop the tears...the military has protected our life style forever. I'm glad I was a part of that!! don't know what else to say...busy sniffling...


----------



## Earthmother1970

dcrim said:


> Watching the news coverage of the 65th anniversary of D day...can't stop the tears...the military has protected our life style forever. I'm glad I was a part of that!! don't know what else to say...busy sniffling...


Aww...here...have a glass of wine and a kleenex


----------



## recent_cloud

i'm finishing ghostwriting a speech.



mommy22 said:


> Well, it was never determined if this was a nude beach. LOL


i appreciate your consideration, yes ma'am.

however, it also is yet to be determined if i have any sense of modesty.


----------



## dcrim

Earthmother1970 said:


> Aww...here...have a glass of wine and a kleenex


I wish I had someone to drink it with! 

Damn this country that cannot support their warriors!  

Sorry, didn't mean to be so bitter...it is what it is...I just don't care about it all any more... but sometimes it comes home...and it hurts. 

Sh.t!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcrim

Sorry,people!


----------



## Earthmother1970

I am drinking alone too...all the kids are tucked up ( too young to drink with anyway...lol...and just joking!) and the PITA is obviously worn out from his days of fornication so took himself off to bed as well..oops...sorry the bitterness slipped out - all better now :smthumbup:

I was considering a career as a professional alcoholic, but I hear the pay sucks and one has a tendency to drink all the profits anyway...so maybe I should stick with taking a paralegal course after all


----------



## dcrim

"professioal alcholic"? Yea me too!

Going to bed....sigh....too wasted right now....


----------



## Earthmother1970

Dcrim, 
We all have our bad days - just keep putting one foot in front of the other and trust that it will get better. The wounds are still very fresh for you, but you are a strong person and you will get through this - not today or tomorrow maybe, but someday.

So this morning, I am looking at how little is left in the wine bottle from last night, and thinking, damn, where did it all go? Going to get the kids breakfast, feed our petting zoo collection, pack a few more boxes up and scrub the toilets....could life possibly get anymore exciting?


----------



## dcrim

Yes! It can!  Try doing the bathtub, too.  

I am putting one foot in front of the other....I just wish I had someone to do it with...sigh...


----------



## preso

Today is a beautiful day and not overly HOT yet... I just made some coffe and set up a area in the shaded part of the yard 
for myself and husband with outdoor louge furniture to read the sunday paper when he wakes up.

Now that his work cut back everyones hours to a 40 hour week
he may not know how to relax, so I am helping him.


----------



## snix11

I'm eating a tuna lunch kit and a half bottle of fuze. Yum  

Gonna do laundry, finish a patent search and clean house today. if that gets all done, I'm gonna take myself out tonight for some fun - not sure what i'm gonna do quite yet.



> I have some plastic "ice" cubes that light up and blink. Red, yellow, green, blue. Would those do?


Yes, I have those too... lordy i love stuff that lights up and blinks! lol.. I must have been a raven in a former life 



> i'm naive and so have no idea what 'itemx' is. and i'm thinking i may not want to know.


Super secret double knot spy stuff  lol

I'm dealing with things, or trying to as best I can. Looking forward to meeting new friends, moving on with my life, losing the rest of this baggage, both emotional and physical. Woo hoo, lost another 3 lbs this week :smthumbup:

44lbs down, 54 to go.. hey i'm almost halfway


----------



## preso

We had a wonderful breakfast on the patio, in the shade, he had his widow maker breakfast and I had a hard boiled egg, tomato and water...
we talked and joked. It was very nice to have a lazy sunday morning together for a change ( his company put everyone back on hours to a 40 hour workweek last week it started).


----------



## Sandy55

Snix: 
The morning in SA was nice, wasn't it? Beautifully refreshing, I love it here when it does that and the humidity is under 55% (which is not often enough for me...as I am from AZ originally and am a desert rat by nature). That touch of clouds make it pleasant, but it is burning off now and the heat's headed up!

This morning I took youngest son, age nearly 16 off to his ROTC summer camp at Camp Bullis for the entire week. 

He had on BDUs....all six foot one of him. I hadn't expected to cry...am a military brat AND officer! 

He is my youngest of four...oh, here come the freakin' tears... 

I am such a whimp. Sniff. He has his first foot out the door...oh, boo hoo, this is awful.

I went out an mowed the grass....for therapy.


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> Yes! It can!  Try doing the bathtub, too.
> 
> I am putting one foot in front of the other....I just wish I had someone to do it with...sigh...


My friend tells me I DO have someone: God, he is always there, never screws you over, never yells at you...

I roll my eyes at my friend at times.....but just in case you are a believer and it helps to think of Him....


----------



## recent_cloud

i'm finished with my morning responsiblities, am responding to some email, then i'm going to turn my phone off, lay in the sun for hopefully an hour and read while imagining i'm under a palm tree. it's a beautiful day here as well.

then back to work.


----------



## dcrim

Sandy55 said:


> My friend tells me I DO have someone: God, he is always there, never screws you over, never yells at you...
> ...


Check my profile...  But I appreciate the suggestion...


----------



## snix11

*rolling eyes* Grin... I am more agnostic than atheist tho... Something is out there pulling the strings, and I'd like to have a word with them about their lousy sense of humor.


----------



## recent_cloud

snix11 said:


> *rolling eyes* Grin... I am more agnostic than atheist tho... Something is out there pulling the strings, and I'd like to have a word with them about their lousy sense of humor.


as they say, man plans, god laughs. :rofl:

i know it probably doesn't look like god but it's all i got. so work with me here.

butbutbut snix, aren't you concerned that maybe the 'string pullers' want to have a talk with us about how we've used all of the wonderful gifts they've given us?


----------



## Sandy55

Finished cleaning up dinner, oldest son and I had a summer dinner: BLTs. Light.

Watched a show on Yachts...sometimes I wish I would win the lottery.

Am pondering an hour on the treadmill at 4.5, instead of sitting on my tush typing and watching TV.

Think I will break out Merlot, my bestest friend, after hour on treadmill as I will be thirsty. Haven't had a conversation with him in a couple weeks due to his fattening qualities.


----------



## Earthmother1970

Sandy55 said:


> Think I will break out Merlot, my bestest friend, after hour on treadmill as I will be thirsty. Haven't had a conversation with him in a couple weeks due to his fattening qualities.


Ah...Merlot...he and I were having an intimate relationship last night, but he has been tossed aside for Corona tonight...I like variety! 

Otherwise, nursing the hand I jammed in the door of my Grand Caravan, putting the last of the kids to bed, getting ready to discuss further separation details with the STBX...just another night in cartoon land


----------



## snix11

recent_cloud said:


> butbutbut snix, aren't you concerned that maybe the 'string pullers' want to have a talk with us about how we've used all of the wonderful gifts they've given us?


nonono recent, I'm not. But should that happen, I'll endeavor to allow the gods to be humble.


----------



## recent_cloud

after reading much of how others here spent their day, i am convinced that my life is extraordinarily boring. i just finished another conference call.



snix11 said:


> nonono recent, I'm not. But should that happen, I'll endeavor to allow the gods to be humble.


by most western culture theistic models, humility is a gift of life from the 'unmoved mover', or whatever one may call the 'string pullers'.

and so your offer to reflect that gift back is more generous than i think you realize.

however, i also believe (ironic choice of words given the subject at hand) that if anyone can hold a god accountable, it's you. there's a fine line between persistence and relentlessness, and i suspect you ballet the line with finesse.

and now, if you'll excuse me, the short bus awaits to take me back to my palm tree. 

bouncybouncy.


----------



## dcrim

Sandy, try the blackberry merlot! Tastes fine!


----------



## Sandy55

Well, sad to say, never got to the treadmill.

Did get to Mr. Merlot, though. Oh, yessss, Mr. Merlot. 



Have lost 20 pounds since last "go" with Merlot...
boy, after 1.5 glasses am seeing happy people...


----------



## Sandy55

Have calculated (through this substantial fog Mr. Merlot has me in..) that for every ten pounds lost I need to drink .5 less glasses of him to get the same effect.

Losing weight has it's economies....:smthumbup:


----------



## dcrim

LOL! I'm pissed right now (British version, not American)...loving it!  tomorrow's another day...


----------



## snix11

Right now, 4am? I'm up checking email and trying not to wake up Mr. Z. Trying to find that connection out there somewhere that will make sense of some of this... seeking, 4am


----------



## dcrim

Yeah, Snix...me too...


----------



## preso

Drinking my soy smoothie breakfast, reading posts and about to go out and get some excerise, with the dog.
Such a beautiful morning !!!


----------



## Sandy55

Up at 7:30; gym at 9, home from gym at 11:30 
(GREAT WORKOUT :smthumbup:- 870 kcal burned! OH, yes!)

Shower, hair done.
Walked roof with roofer, hail damage  and just called adjuster to come see. 

Chillin' eating an apple.
Exercise always makes me care less if I eat...need more than an apple, rummaging through cupboards.....


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> Up at 7:30; gym at 9, home from gym at 11:30
> (GREAT WORKOUT :smthumbup:- 870 kcal burned! OH, yes!)
> 
> Shower, hair done.
> Walked roof with roofer, hail damage  and just called adjuster to come see.
> 
> Chillin' eating an apple.
> Exercise always makes me care less if I eat...need more than an apple, rummaging through cupboards.....



hey I just ate an apple too !!!
what part of Texas are you in that you have hail damaged roof?

right now.......
I'm thinking about ploping on the couch and watching some TV


----------



## dcrim

I'm about to lie down...watch news, letterman. Tomorrow, got to fly to colorado for 2 days. How's everyone else? no BD BJ this year...  it's ok, though...don't need it... but do miss it...and the warm body next to me... sigh...


----------



## Earthmother1970

Woken up early this morning by my daughters cats fighting in the hallway. Spent last night sleeping with all 3 of my daughters in the same bed - as usual ( they start out in their own and gravitate towards mine at different points during the night- it's one crowded bed by morning!) Fingers still sore from my absent mindedly crushing them in the van door the other day. Had another discussion with STBX last night regarding access to the kids and separation issues. 

About to get the 2 oldest kids out of bed and get them ready for school. STBX already long gone to work - as usual


----------



## snix11

Earthmother... my (whateverheis) left for work again early this morning at 5am. Who leaves for work 4 HOURS early?? I'm realizing this morning i'm going to have to talk to him and try and get the truth out of him. This skulking around is driving me nuts.


----------



## Earthmother1970

Kids kicked out the door and at school. Having a coffee before starting the hunt for my son's soccer shirt, which has been stolen by the house gremlins but needs to be rediscovered before tonight's game. Hoping to pack a few more boxes for the upcoming move. Need to mop up the flood water in the basement...just another morning in paradise....:rofl:

Snix, 
tell him that if he doesn't give you free access to check out his cell phone ( text messages, calls made & received ) and the passwords to all email, IM's, and that if he closes another computer screen window when you walk in the room that he can consider his a** kicked to the curb?


----------



## dcrim

EM -- when my kids played soccer, I'd asked my youngest: did he have his cleats, shin guards, henway, etc.

He finally asked me back: what's a henway?

I said about 10-12 pounds!  He laughed nearly through the whole game! 

Snix - 4 hours early, sheesh. That's ridiculous. Does his company work a 3rd shift? Is it possible he's meeting someone? 

Otherwise, I'm getting my toolbox packed and ready for my trip. Toothbrush, spare shirt, GPS...  Oh, and spare parts with the tools.


----------



## recent_cloud

i'm getting ready to restore a couple of antique pinball machine backdrops. 

and then i'm going to visit a sick friend.

snix, i think you should spend some time coming up with a name for your...almostexcommonlawguy.

d, i hope you enjoy colorado.haven't been there in years, it's so beautiful. ah, fond memories of scooter libby writing to judy miller about aspen pine roots all tangled together underground....good times.

earthpersonlady, you live in a crowded house...fairies and gremlins and such...how exciting for you. are you planning on taking them with you to your new digs, or are they somewhat indigenous.

i have a mental image of you walking into the sunset wearing a mary poppins sort of hat, carrying luggage, your girls in tow, and assorted gremlins fairies and such hopping and flying around you.

i wouldn't be surprised if you found unicornfishies swimming in the basement water.


----------



## snix11

hmmm a name... 

Talking to dsd10 and wondering where Mr. Z is... hope he's ok.


----------



## sisters359

Playing with my new phone, a Blackberry.


----------



## scarletblue

I'm sitting at work and it's slow, so I'm dinking around on the computer. I'm soooo bored! I guess you could say I'm sleepworking, hehe.


----------



## Sandy55

Chillin waiting to go get dh at airport he arrives at 11pm. 
Am really tired and just want to go to bed early. 

Hard day. One of those days you sorta, kinda wish you could just go jump off a high bridge and end it all.  Just tired. Having my own pity party here for a few minutes. Tend to get depressed when dh comes home. He'll be here for 10 days.


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> Hard day. One of those days you sorta, kinda wish you could just go jump off a high bridge and end it all.  Just tired. Having my own pity party here for a few minutes. Tend to get depressed when dh comes home. He'll be here for 10 days.


my goodness, that's completely backwards. you should of course be sad when he leaves and happy when he comes home.

but, you already know that no doubt.

i just ended my last conference call of the day. 

i just checked. actually i have one more but i'm going to cancel it. enough already.

i hope you find your way to happiness.


----------



## dcrim

I got into Denver at 1625 and had to wait until handlers could park the plane due to severe thunderstorms!

Then it took me 25 minutes to get to baggage claim! Dang big place!

Then had to wait for the plane to be unloaded so 1720 finally got my bag (toolbox). Took until 1800 to get my rental car. Got to hotel (in Ft. Collins, where my job will be tomorrow) around 1900. Went to liquor store, then got dinner. 

Sitting here trying to find NBC with no channel guide.  I found it. I already found Letterman's channel (hate Conan in late night!). 

May not get a chance to get online tomorrow...depends on if they have free wi-fi at the airport. But will be back online tomorrow night...I should be home from airport by 2000.

Yes, RC...it is very pretty here! I hope I get some time to take pix.


----------



## snix11

eWWWWWW... DENVER airport sucketh verily  

leave LOTS of time to get thru security. 

I'm here thinking about sex... and the fact that i haven't had any in MONTHS... feel like i'm on the prowl... lol


----------



## september

dcrim, do you by chance work for/with Cornell University? so strange you mention your location, I have a client im working with fly into denver last night and will be in Ft Collins, too... ?


----------



## recent_cloud

snix11 said:


> I'm here thinking about sex... and the fact that i haven't had any in MONTHS... feel like i'm on the prowl... lol


oh you just had to bring that up didn't you.

i WAS doing some research online.

now....i'm...notsosure....loosing..focus..
lewd...thoughts....
feelingdizzy....(eyes roll to the back of my head) passing...out...unnnnnngh


----------



## Sandy55

Sitting here wishing I was in the Denver IAP! LOL. It is hotter than hell in Texas and the dryness and altitude of Denver is GREAT! 

Got up about 8:30, after three hours of sleep! Urgh! But I didn't let that STOP my commitment to the gym this a.m. did my two hours. Just got done with my shower...etc....thought I'd get on here a bit. 

DH went back to bed as....he flew an all-nighter from Rome to DC yesterday and didn't get in from DC until 3:05 AM!! The flight out of DC was supposed to get in here at 10:20 last night; but was obviously delayed. I wish he would keep a car at the airport! Am rather tired of driving him back and forth to airport but it is when we have 20 minutes of "alone" time without interruptions, so I try to think positive! 

I put the waiting time to good use last night, though. I loaded up some PHOTOS on my profile, people! Go SEE!! 

dcrim: there is a photo of colorado on there! The photo is from my sister's back patio. I am SOOOO envious of her view! She sits at just over 6,0000 feet, just like mile high Denver.


----------



## snix11

As if life wern't interesting enough... how about a nice pandemic?

11 June 2009 -- On the basis of available evidence and expert assessments of the evidence, the scientific criteria for an influenza pandemic have been met. The Director-General of WHO has therefore decided to raise the level of influenza pandemic alert from phase 5 to phase 6. "The world is now at the start of the 2009 influenza pandemic," she said at a press conference today.

WHO | World Health Organization


----------



## snix11

Yes I used to LIVE in miami... still hate the Denver airport more 

hmmm... eat chocolate or play with sex toys... such a decision 

can't i have both??!


----------



## dcrim

Denver doesn't suck NEARLY as bad as O'Hare!!! 

but it took me a half hour to get to baggage claim...and 20 more minutes to get my toolbox (severe thunderstorms...afraid ground crew whould get hit by litening) ! 

Denver is a very nice place...but the a/p sucks!!!  And after getting toolbox, I expected to be on the road (to hotel in Ft. Collins) NLT 1700...but it was after 1800! 

I went back today to check in and it took me almost an hour to get TO security! Through it was a breeze, though. So 2 places on my do not go there list...Chicago, and Denver! 

And the a/p i'net wouldn't allow access to TAM...sigh... 

But I'm glad to be home...and back to all of my wonderful friends!


----------



## Sandy55

Well, initial attempt to sleep at 11pm didn't work.  When dh is gone for 7-10 days and then gets home, as he did yesterday, I find it very difficult to sleep. I grow accustomed to sleeping alone and being able to sprawl all over the bed, selfishly wrapping myself in pillows and sheets:sleeping: 

Perhaps I should find some guy to sub for dh so I don't get out of the habit of sharing the bed! 

I have a job interview tomorrow, and here I am can't sleep , am hoping I won't look like hades...and as if I was Sleepless in San Antonio...


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim: That was a FAST trip. DEN IAP is here you need your track shoes, the place is so HUGE. My dh used to fly out of Denver when DEN IAP was Stapleton closer in.

I took biochem at the Colo State in Ft. Collins! Nice college town.


----------



## Blanca

i didnt think the denver airport was too bad. the houston airport, on the other hand, was bad. took me thirty minutes to walk to my connecting flight. the dallas-fort worth airport is by far the best airport. 

right now im just researching some bio stuff.


----------



## snix11

well hmmm... 2am and i'm not sleeping. up eating bananas as that's all i can find in the house. Went out tonight... that was interesting...


----------



## recent_cloud

just finished a conference call from pac rim and i'm ready to finally sleep tonite but snix.. 

please share with the class...went out..interesting...myohmy.


----------



## snix11

well i went out to shoot, failed to make it to a movie and found myself at a bar. drank a whole bottle of... water! then went to barnes and noble.


----------



## Earthmother1970

recent_cloud said:


> earthpersonlady, you live in a crowded house...fairies and gremlins and such...how exciting for you. are you planning on taking them with you to your new digs, or are they somewhat indigenous.
> 
> i have a mental image of you walking into the sunset wearing a mary poppins sort of hat, carrying luggage, your girls in tow, and assorted gremlins fairies and such hopping and flying around you.
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if you found unicornfishies swimming in the basement water.


Alas, no unicornfishies yet found, but seeing as the basement has flooded again, I shall hold out hope that there may at least be a stray man eating alligator lurking down in the lower level swamplands. 

Mary Poppins? Hmm...can I be Hermoine Granger instead, as I feel an urge to cast a few spells, such as the one which induces the vomiting up of slugs on toad like people or make sure a certain BMW gets left within branch reach of the Whomping Willow ( opps, there's that Bitterness Bug again)....

Oh, Okay, I'll be Mary Poppins provided I can have an umbrella and that your ****ney accent is better than **** Van Dyck's , Recent cloud.


----------



## dcrim

LOL...what the censor did to the British and name references!!


----------



## Earthmother1970

dcrim said:


> LOL...what the censor did to the British and name references!!



Yes, I guess I should have said London estuary accent and Richard Van ****...damn censors are so easily offended....


----------



## Earthmother1970

snix11 said:


> eWWWWWW... DENVER airport sucketh verily


I hate London Heathrow Airport, terminal 3...getting off an overnight flight and joining the throngs of the smelly unwashed going through customs and immigration is not an experience for the faint hearted


----------



## snix11

Hmm. Smelly unwashed.. sounds like the LA airport... complete with chickens and farm animals in wicker cages?? lol

Mr Z just called and said he was off early today and was coming home! It's hard not to get excited about the prospect of him being around. The kids are all scrambling to do their chores, i'm getting dressed etc. What am I thinking????:banghead:


----------



## Earthmother1970

Just finished feeding the troops. 2 oldest had a good time on their respective school trips today. Need to take my daughters friend back to her house shortly. Then back for the bedtime circus and the Wonderful World of Packing: The Nightmare Continues - coming soon to a theatre near you


----------



## Earthmother1970

snix11 said:


> Mr Z just called and said he was off early today and was coming home! It's hard not to get excited about the prospect of him being around. The kids are all scrambling to do their chores, i'm getting dressed etc. What am I thinking????:banghead:


 How about slumming around in a pair of old sweatpants and baggy shirt without make up...then when he gets back, announce ytou need to go out to the store for something, go into your room and come out dressed up and looking wonderful. Tell him that there is such and such in the freezer/ fridge, so please feed the kids and then to make sure they are bathed...if he asks when you'll be back...just say, you're not exactly sure, as you breeze out the door in your best pair of high heels


----------



## dcrim

yeah (in ref EM's 3:30 post).  

The kids should be here soon with the cake.  Looking forward to the g'kids!


----------



## Sandy55

How was the birthday cake, d? 

Just watching Frazier. Interview done. Will wait to hear...

I've tried working three different places in three years. I find it hard to compartmentalize the stress with dh/me issues and my oldest getting brain cancer. I end up a mess at work as when I get stressed badly, I find it hard to sleep and then I can't concentrate when I go to work.  I ended up with a panic attack at work last time I tried. So I took off a year, decided what to do about dh and I, and now I have applied for a new job.

I hope I get it. This time if I get the job, I am leaving dh because although I don't do marriage "well" I do love my field.

I was invited back for 2nd interview of process. Fingers crossed.


----------



## snix11

eating carrots. trying to figure out what the heck to do this weekend considering last night and today. everything i say is seen as an 'attack' on Mr. Z. I'm just avoiding him right now


----------



## humpty dumpty

drinking red wine and eating chocolate lol  been a tough day


----------



## Sandy55

Went to gym, back home, showered, eating turkey and swiss sandwich while checking emails. Getting ready to take DS15 to doc, he has yucky looking throat  He is leaving for Scout camp in a.m. and I want him to have antibiotics to take with him just in case.....


----------



## humpty dumpty

drinking way way to much


----------



## recent_cloud

humpty dumpty said:


> drinking way way to much


i think it was richard pryor who remarked:

i like my wine like my women. ready to pass out.

i just finished a writing project.

i'm now going to shut off the computer go outside and play with my pet frog.:bounce:


----------



## snix11

you have a pet frog?


----------



## recent_cloud

snix11 said:


> you have a pet frog?


yes, i have a peruvian slider, known in peru as 'el rana desliz'.

they're an ancient creature not well known outside of peru.

they're rather large, bigger than an average cat and they can jump up to ten feet in one 'hop'.

they're called a slider because they also have the rare ability to slide as well as hop which makes them ideal to be trained to 'heel' like a dog and walk, or slide, beside you.

the peruvians invented a special harness the frog wears when walking. since the frog doesn't really have a neck the harness is fitted around his underside.

the peruvian slider frog has two inconvenient traits:

they create a good amount of slime when they 'slide' and so must be fitted with tiny frog galoshes when walking with you, and they have very long tongues, sometimes two feet long, that dart out to catch insects. now, they're extremely affectionate and enjoy companionship once they've bonded with their owner and so must be trained early on to not dart their tongue out at you in an attempt to pull you to them.

there is a rich history of matching leash and galoshes sets that are brightly and elaborately embellished with religious and secular art.

as i understand it, the more elaborately embellished your sliding frog's leash and galoshes, the greater is your respect for your pet.

there's talk that our military has secretly worked with the frogs because of their jumping ability as well as their capability to quietly slide along, much like our military has worked with dolphins.

i'll post again for you snixx, here's a very tiny pic of a peruvian slider frog, or el rana desliz, jumping: :bounce:


----------



## dcrim

Watch it, snix! next he'll tell you it's an expert at oral...and when it doesn't perform, he'll say "this is the last time I'm going to show you how!"


----------



## Veronica Jackson

I had a rollercoaster day. I spent the night with the hot bf he made me breakfast then took me to the most romantic spot I've ever been in my life.

I came home today only to find out that an old friend passed away last night.

Tonight it is just me and the ex hubby in the house and I feel really uncomfortable and angry. I have to toughen up.


----------



## Sandy55

Watching travel show; been hand watering all my plants outside. We are on water restrictions so unless I hold the hose, I am not allowed to water. 

I re-read this and it sounds kind of, well, dcrim will put a sexual spin on it for me....


----------



## snix11

lol... that's our DC 

I just got done with a rare bowl of cereal. thinking of something to do today - hubby will hopefully go to his sport/game. I guess I can do laundry. whee


----------



## Sandy55

Moving the hose. Hanging on the computer, too much. Am ALONE in the house! I LOVE it. DH took ds to scout camp.

No one should be subjected to scout camp in Texas in June. 

I feel sorry for ds, DH has a "Scouting is a MUST for sons" complusion, too.  All I could do is tell ds: "Bear with him, son, it is your LAST summer..."  AND ds is sort of sick, has sore throat...

Have actually been hoping ds throws up on dh on way to camp...how passive aggressive is THAT??


----------



## snix11

I'm going over my posts and updating them, getting ready for work, hoping today turns out busy and positive and wondering why i'm getting so much flack from posters these days


----------



## Earthmother1970

About to make a cup of coffee. Ah... love coffee!!!! 

Then going to tackle the basement packing for the upcoming move...need to wear my lovely green Wellingtons, seeing as it is still like the aftermath of the Great Flood down there.

It also seemes to have been invaded by Peruvian Slider frogs...look there's one now...:bounce:


----------



## blondegirl

I am on my way to the gym to do some arobics, and than I am going to see disney's new movie, UP with some Girlfriends! Should be an awesome time!


----------



## snix11

I'm sitting in the bedroom, crying... trying not to let anybody see it. Nowhere to go tonight, nothing to do. I'm stuck here trying to make the best of it.


----------



## Earthmother1970

snix11 said:


> I'm sitting in the bedroom, crying... trying not to let anybody see it. Nowhere to go tonight, nothing to do. I'm stuck here trying to make the best of it.


Aww...Snix, poor luv! Here, have a glass of merlot with me - you're a great gal, and he's not worth another one of your tears!


----------



## Earthmother1970

Just got back from taking my son for his soccer team photo. Then took the kids for ice cream, where my 5 year old had the most incredible temper tantrum - t'was truly a sight to see! Back now, and sorting out the troops - bath, bed and merlot time! (The last of those being strictly for me)


----------



## snix11

Thanks  

Apparently I'm about to go out and play pool. I was invited. Asked. I'm still in shock.


----------



## snix11

eating carrot cake... ohhhh i'm bad


----------



## Earthmother1970

Still packing, about to take my 5 year old to kindergarten, then waiting for a plumber to come tackle the unicornfishy pool in the basement.


----------



## Hispetal

Just finished a cup of tea and reading through the forums here. Now that my life is slightly more stable, it's easier to read some of the posts without feeling like I could cry. 

Wow, Earthmother - those merlot times sound like something I could enjoy too ... especially after soccer agendas in this house as well! :iagree:


----------



## SFladybug

I am looking for my favorite emoticon...you guys sure have some fun with them, oh I just found a good one 

:allhail:

But now it won't let me get anymore, and I was looking for recent cloud's new favorite, bouncy bouncy.:rofl:


----------



## Earthmother1970

Tonight the packing continues under the not-so-subtle influence of White Shiraz - everyone is welcome to join in :corkysm60:


----------



## recent_cloud

:corkysm60::smcowboy::wtf::FIREdevil:ray::yay:

:sleeping: :rant::crazy::bounce::cussing:


SFladybug said:


> and I was looking for recent cloud's new favorite, bouncy bouncy.:rofl:


 :bounce::bounce:bouncybouncy, for me, will forever be my peruvian slider frog :rofl: that snixx wants to 'soak' :scratchhead:(a derogatory geographic colloquialism i assume). 

:iagree::smthumbup:i take solace my frog, :bounce::bounce:who inexplicably and miraculously has the ability to read, has never shown :yawn2::crazy::soapbox:an interest in reading marriage forums. :sleeping::sleeping:

otherwise, he'd be crushed. :scratchhead::corkysm60:

:noel:merry christmas ladybug, :noel::noel:and may satan have mercy on our souls. issed::FIREdevil::noel:issed::smcowboy:
:FIREdevil: :rofl::sleeping::smthumbup:
:yay::yawn2::FIREdevil::noel:
:bounce::FIREdevil::cussing::biggrinangelA:
:slap::noel::allhail::bounce::corkysm60:


----------



## Earthmother1970

recent_cloud said:


> :corkysm60::smcowboy::wtf::FIREdevil:ray::yay:
> 
> :sleeping: :rant::crazy::bounce::cussing:
> 
> 
> :bounce::bounce:bouncybouncy, for me, will forever be my perivian slider frog :rofl: that snixx wants to 'soak' :scratchhead:(a derogatory geographic colloquialism i assume).
> 
> :iagree::smthumbup:i take solace my frog, :bounce::bounce:who inexplicably and miraculously has the ability to read, has never shown :yawn2::crazy::soapbox:an interest in reading marriage forums. :sleeping::sleeping:
> 
> otherwise, he'd be crushed. :scratchhead::corkysm60:
> 
> :noel:merry christmas ladybug, :noel::noel:and may satan have mercy on our souls. issed::FIREdevil::noel:issed::smcowboy:
> :FIREdevil: :rofl::sleeping::smthumbup:
> :yay::yawn2::FIREdevil::noel:
> :bounce::FIREdevil::cussing::biggrinangelA:
> :slap::noel::allhail::bounce::corkysm60:


Now I know who drank the rest of my merlot...it was you!!!!...or that damn frog issed:


----------



## Rhea

Sitting here after being awakened by odd dreams for the 3rd night in a row, and not being able to remember what the dreams were about. Yay :O


----------



## Earthmother1970

About to finish filling in my financial statement for the separation proceedings - have been avoiding completing it but the time has come the walrus said....

Children have a dental appointment this morning. Their father said he was going to take them, but he didn't mention it this morning before he walked out the door...guess I wait until 10:30 and see if he shows up? 

Have to make some rice crispie squares for my 5 year old to take into school, as it is her day to bring snack for her class this afternoon.

Also need to take the only nice jewellery the spouse ever bought me in nearly 12 years of marriage...what I think of as trophy jewellery - Colombian Emerald earrings and necklace - to have them valued for purposes of the financial statement...just about the only asset I have after all these years...oh well...


----------



## Earthmother1970

well, just got a call from the STBX...apparently he hs to look at some more rental houses , as he has yet to find a house to move into after the separation, so although he would be very happy to tke the 4 kids to the dentist, it probably makes more sense for me to do it...well, I was sort of expecting that to happen anyway, so no real surprise.

I honestly think he will never get around to taking all 4 of them anywhere by himself before the actul separation.


----------



## melancholyman

I've been at work for nearly a half hour and I'm unable to focus, so I came here. 

Glad to see the thread is still thriving.

Ooh, today is comic day! yeah, I still collect comic books. It's the last of my childhood vices and I refuse to let it go!


----------



## trev

In awe at the most perfect day


----------



## recent_cloud

melancholyman said:


> Ooh, today is comic day! yeah, I still collect comic books. It's the last of my childhood vices and I refuse to let it go!


yay for comic book day:yay::smnotworthy::yay::smnotworthy:

i used to deal in animation art. oh, what a joyful experience. it was difficult to become angered when one is negotiating bugs bunny or rugrats.

in answer to the thread question, 

right now, i'm online and typing on a forum.


----------



## Rhea

DCRIM,
I watched Taken. Awesome movie! Also watched He's Not That Into You very predictable and I wanted to smack the extramartial affair couple.


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> Sitting here after being awakened by odd dreams for the 3rd night in a row, and not being able to remember what the dreams were about. Yay :O


your dreams are poetry and you'll remember your dreams when it's time.

poetry is a turning of the tongue, and often the tongue turns slowly.


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> your dreams are poetry and you'll remember your dreams when it's time.
> 
> poetry is a turning of the tongue, and often the tongue turns slowly.


It's so odd, it's almost like I'm awake and living them but then when I wake up for real I'm like WTF:scratchhead:

Some come back to me as the day goes on, some never surface, odd ones lately are about the stbx and his OW, had one recently about my mother passing (she's still alive) scary...really. Odd. Creepy.


----------



## dcrim

Rhea, I still have some movies to watch. Yes! Taken was good! Love Liam! (especially as qui gon  ).

Not doing much else atm...reading the forums, listening to forensics files on tru...sigh...no life...


----------



## blondegirl

dcrim said:


> Taken was good! Love Liam! (especially as qui gon  ).
> 
> Not doing much else atm...reading the forums, listening to forensics files on tru...sigh...no life...


I LOVED the movie Taken!!


----------



## GAsoccerman

chattin with my peeps on this website....oh and working too.


----------



## Earthmother1970

Just got back from handing in my first attempt at the financial statement - hopefully, I have crossed all my T's and dotted all my I's.

Now contemplating having a wake-me-up coffee before it is time to go do the school run.

Then it's hi ho hi ho, back to the packing I go, go go


----------



## recent_cloud

i'm doing something i enjoy.

i'm editing a screenplay.

it's a good story.

today is dreary and wet, so it's a good day to be in.


----------



## snix11

It was a dark and stormy afternoon.... (insert lighting emoticon here)


----------



## recent_cloud

snix11 said:


> It was a dark and stormy afternoon.... (insert lighting emoticon here)


ohmy it'd be great if they had one of those!:yay::yay:


----------



## snix11

hmmm... i'll see what i can dig up


----------



## recent_cloud

you took that picture in my back yard this afternoon, didn't you. 

so. it was a dark and stormy afternoon.....

winfred stood in front of the fireplace in the library coaxing the wet chill from his hands.

he wondered if eudora would make it back from town safely, and with the...package...intact, but more importantly...dry.

he also wondered if anyone was going to show up to light the fire.


----------



## snix11

gonna go soak my frog... he's a friendly little amphibian!


----------



## Sandy55

snix11 said:


> It was a dark and stormy afternoon.... (insert lighting emoticon here)


WHAT part of San Antonio are you in? :rofl: No just kidding...we got a short downpour too...dogs were in the run and are still drying off in the garage. 

Steam now rising over SA...


----------



## Sandy55

Gkiddos still here. Took them out and bought soaker water guns. Oh, such fun in the backyard. I have a rule that if you come to the door whining and crying about "He shot me...(wherever)" a nap will soon follow. 

Worked for at least 10 minutes...


----------



## snix11

lol @ the nap... we are on the farrrrr west side of sa, near helotes. We either get lots of rain or none... I was replying to Recents quote, not mentioning there was actually any rain here...


----------



## recent_cloud

snix11 said:


> gonna go soak my frog... he's a friendly little amphibian!


oh you're having too much fun. my frog ran, or slid, away.

i think he's headed back to peru. has family there no doubt.

you told me to soak my frog. i never did. and now he's gone.

i should have taken your advice.


----------



## Rhea

I posted a pic...of myself...in my profile...exciting times...let me tell you :rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

Gkiddos in bed. Whew. Watching some History Channel thing on Patton, WWII....just had fresh strawberries, angelfood cake, and whipped cream. Am stuffed, but it was awesome. It's to the gym in the morning for me.


----------



## dcrim

Rhea said:


> I posted a pic...of myself...in my profile...exciting times...let me tell you :rofl:


Dang, girl -- you're beautiful!


----------



## Rhea

*blush* thank you D


----------



## snix11

Yawning.....


----------



## Earthmother1970

Following Rhea's example and posting pics to profile...old pics...


:fro::fro::fro::fro:
:flowerkitty::flowerkitty::flowerkitty:
:fro::fro::fro::fro:
:flowerkitty::flowerkitty::flowerkitty:

And making pretty quilts ala Recent cloudy guy...


At least the full :moon: is not out...but perhaps Snix should get one of these :BoomSmilie_anim: to add to her Texas firearm collection


----------



## Rhea

Awe I love "birth" pics the ones w/the new doting Mom soon after baby is born. Sweet pic EarthMother


----------



## Earthmother1970

Thanks Rhea. I'm pretty sure I was still under the influence of the laughing gas when it was taken. In fact, I seem to recall having asked the midwife if she could leave an extra tank full for recreational purposes :woohoo:


----------



## Rhea

LMAO...sometimes I wish I had my own at home epidural....numbness to go, can't feel ANYTHING there for think about NOTHING. HEHE!


----------



## Earthmother1970

Rhea said:


> LMAO...sometimes I wish I had my own at home epidural....numbness to go, can't feel ANYTHING there for think about NOTHING. HEHE!


Well, one of those might have previously come in handy, but I'm actually hoping to get some enjoyment out of my new single life eventually ( damn - bitterness bug bites again!) 

And if nothing else, well, you know what happens with rabbits...you get one, you add another...and before you know it the little buggars are breeding like crazy...just hope the people at Energizer can keep up with demand :ezpi_wink1:


----------



## dcrim

Earthmother1970 said:


> ...
> And if nothing else, well, you know what happens with rabbits...you get one, you add another...and before you know it the little buggars are breeding like crazy...just hope the people at Energizer can keep up with demand :ezpi_wink1:


EM, just what kind of "rabbit" needs energizers? Only one I can think of won't breed!  

I'm the only one in the shop today! Everyone has been put on 4 day weeks and are off today. I'm here as tech support and off Mondays. 

Surfing without having to worry that someone will catch me with porn!


----------



## Earthmother1970

dcrim said:


> EM, just what kind of "rabbit" needs energizers? Only one I can think of won't breed!


What??? They won't breed? And here I thought the 2 of them just needed a bit more privacy before nature took it's course.....


----------



## studlyc

dcrim said:


> Surfing without having to worry that someone will catch me with porn!


HAHA good job. I wish I could right now at my work.


----------



## snix11

bah porn  I must be too female to see the appeal. But then, all the boy porn is mostly gay males, which is not all that appealing to us hetero females. The video porn is all from the male perspective - so again, not that appealing. Or maybe the need to see men and women copulate on screen resides on the Y chromosome. lol...


----------



## Leahdorus

playing with our new kittens! I am working from home today so I can hang out with them, but I'm not getting a lot of work done. How can I when they are so darn cute? We just got them last night. :cat::cat:


----------



## snix11

I couldn't resist - nothing against your kitties leah, I love kitties... I just thought this poster was just toooo appropo


----------



## Sandy55

Day 3 of gkiddos. Am still alive and have not pulled out all my hair. Actually they have been REALLY good kiddos. Am about to upload a photo of them on profile page.


----------



## recent_cloud

:scratchhead::smthumbup::rofl:
these threads :corkysm60:are starting to come alive :yay:with color :iagree::smnotworthy::yawn2:
it's wonderful:smcowboy::noel:

off to the gym yay


----------



## Blanca

Im trying to understand how the intermolecular forces of electronegativity and dipole moments effect boiling points.


----------



## Rhea

:absolut::absolut::absolut:


Blanca said:


> Im trying to understand how the intermolecular forces of electronegativity and dipole moments effect boiling points.


I hope you're drinking some wine w/that :absolut:


----------



## recent_cloud

i assume you accept the pauling scale.

if so, the debye of the covalent bond of the dipold moment will indicate or predict (not sure which) coulomb meter.

i hope i've been helpful.

and now i dance emoticon:FIREdevil::noel:
:crazy::bounce::cussing::crazy::cussing::allhail:
:smthumbup::sleeping::scratchhead::iagree::rofl:
:rant::wtf::yay::yay::smnotworthy:


----------



## Rhea

I think Recent is drinking some wine...or straight 151 I'm wasted just watching the emotipeoplethingys dancing up there 

I'm just sitting here roaming around the boards just updated my own thread down there in the going through separation divorce forum and now I'm back here. :lol:

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## recent_cloud

emotipeoplethingies:rofl::corkysm60: is a happy word yesyes:lol::lol::smthumbup:

the pauling scale is real :yay:, as is the measurement debeye relative to the covalent bond of a dibold moment. :noel:

sometimes knowledgedge is a buzzkill.:scratchhead::awink:

sometimes 
:scratchhead:emotipeoplethingies :smthumbup:

is a word garden


----------



## Rhea

Um yeah I totally skipped right over the Pauling scale (w/e the h*ll that is) and the debeye (not sure what that is either) information in both of your previous posts. 

The dancing emotipeoplethingies....I just couldn't focus...what were we talking about again? LOL yesyes


----------



## Sandy55

At 7pm my neighbor lady who lives alone called me and said she was maybe having a heart attack "or something". So I dashed over and took her BP, then we called 911. Medics showed up, transported her to hospital. She was taken from the ambulance to a wheelchair and parked in the hallway, where I found her when I arrived. They hadn't even checked her troponin levels after TWO hours, she hadn't even been triaged!  

She wanted me to take her home; told her I'd take her if she wanted to take home, but it was her decision...

So I just got back (nearly 1am) from sitting with her, for the last 5 hours. 

She is 62, she was having classic female heart attack S/S; I don't get an ER who doesn't even do her bloodwork ASAP.

That's ONE ER I'll never send anyone to again!


----------



## dcrim

Holy cr*p, Blanca & recent! I'm not in that field, but I recognize enough of it to recognize my ignorance!  And as Rhea said...I hope you're both drinking something.


----------



## Blanca

recent_cloud said:


> i assume you accept the pauling scale.
> 
> if so, the debye of the covalent bond of the dipold moment will indicate or predict (not sure which) coulomb meter.


oh ya its not really calculating the dipole moments. it's looking at the molecular composition and being able to know where they are. its more of a qualitative approach.


----------



## Blanca

dcrim said:


> .I hope you're both drinking something.


lol. im drinking acai berry with blueberry.... probably not the same...


----------



## snix11

Wow sandy... Typical Med center... University or Methodist?? lol

Bumpity... BUMPITY... SLIIIIIIDE.... WHOMP! 

Man did I fall off the wagon last night... I've been SOOO good on my diet, still losing 3-5 lbs a week. But last night.... ohhhh dear 

I had only had about 780 cals yesterday, sensible salad for dinner etc. Well at 1am, I found myself in the kitchen, snarfing the lobster rangoons left over from dinner. Waste not want not?

Then oh what the heck I'm thirsty now and LOOK, the kids left me milk! And what's that I see? chocolate sauce? well... when i found myself contemplating whether or not chocolate milk had enough viscosity to hold up canned whip creme I knew I had gone too far. 

I nixed the idea of the canned whipcream on top of the chocolate milk... but darned if that piece of vanilla cake didn't do the job  

So much for my diet.Ok, time to be good again....


----------



## dcrim

I used to mix hershey choc syrup in my milk...now I just buy choc milk at the store...I LOVE choc milk...it's my calcium source! I have white milk but don't often use it except for cereal on weekends.


----------



## Veronica Jackson

Taking care of a bunch of kids and wondering how I'm gonna fit in 90 minutes of pilates today.


----------



## snix11

eating lunch and thinking about how bored i'm going to be tonight when we go out


----------



## Blanca

trying to get myself to study....more. i swear that's all i do these days. i dont think i'll take two classes with two labs in the summer again.


----------



## Blanca

YouTube - Phenomenon

Funny stuff!


----------



## SFladybug

dcrim said:


> I used to mix hershey choc syrup in my milk...now I just buy choc milk at the store...I LOVE choc milk...it's my calcium source! I have white milk but don't often use it except for cereal on weekends.


DCRIM - Have you ever tried to make your own egg cream? They are suberb, unfortuately for some of us, not infused with alcohol. Milk, chocolate syrup and seltzer water. Good stuff. Now I try, but know I will fall far short, to match the fun of the emoticonpeoplethingies Here goes nothing ....


 oopps trying again...
:cone4:

::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::
::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::
::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::

Cones are to warn all if they get dizzy watching 
:corkysm60::corkysm60::corkysm60::corkysm60:::corkysm60:
::slap:

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
issed:I couldn't find any Tequilla or Galliano, so I went with beer.::FIREdevil::FIREdevil:

This is trickier than it looks, I think I like the peaceful island with a palm tree so I am off to do some catch up work and may never venture into the emoticon world again.


----------



## dcrim

Wow! Look at all the frogs!!  

egg cream...actually I've never had one...but they sound interesting...wanna make me one?  I'll promise you breakfast in bed


----------



## Sandy55

Blanca, so cute! Phenomena!

Just been HAND watering just about all day, San Antonio is on Stage 2 Water Conservation...so have to hand water, holding the darn hose, if I want to keep all my plants and lawn alive. And this is only JUNE! URGH.

Took Gkiddos home around noon. DS 15 got back from scout camp. We are making ribs on the Q, corn on cob, baked potatoes for dinner. DH makes the ribs. Good at ribs. I don't eat them, but dh and boys like them.


----------



## snix11

Talking on the phone with mah hoomie of 18 years... he's like charlie, ive talked to him on the phone now for almost 20 years but we've never met in person. how strange is that?

... doing business stuff. It's So nice to talk to somebody positive and likes me 

I now have two ipods to take tonight (woo hoo) found my old one - so I can work while i'm there at least.


----------



## Rhea

Getting ready to leave work.:bounce: Yay! Going home to eat some pot roast:smthumbup: and then take the daughter for a haircut.


----------



## recent_cloud

SFladybug said:


> This is trickier than it looks, I think I like the peaceful island with a palm tree so I am off to do some catch up work and may never venture into the emoticon world again.


butbutbut...you can't give up 

nonononono

your emotipeoplethingies are wonderful to look at. just like the sunday comics.

nothing like words with color.

i've refrained from emoticons on thie post because i'm just too upset to play. see what you've done.

however, loquillo beach is amazing.....i've been there most of today. thanks for letting me know you might show up. i'll go put some clothes on.


----------



## Rhea

I really need some....:beer::absolut::beer::absolut::beer:

and if they had an emoticon for sex...well yes there'd be a few of those too damnit


----------



## Sandy55

Chillin'. Dinner dishes done, vac'd the carpet AGAIN....German Shepherds shed SO  much! Unbelievable. Am totally surprised this dog is not stark naked by now! I change vac bags every week! I vac twice a day! 

But, other than that, chillin. DH getting ready to fly again..will be gone three weeks. Time to switch to single mode again.....


----------



## Rhea

I have a puggle my goodness he sheds like no other too! I'm like sheesh I got a short hair for a reason.....


----------



## dcrim

Rhea said:


> I really need some....:beer::absolut::beer::absolut::beer:
> 
> and if they had an emoticon for sex...well yes there'd be a few of those too damnit


Well, come on down, girl! I'll take care of it all!


----------



## SFladybug

dcrim said:


> Wow! Look at all the frogs!!
> 
> egg cream...actually I've never had one...but they sound interesting...wanna make me one?  I'll promise you breakfast in bed


Promises, promises. You don't need me to make one, just hop on a jet to NYC. But if you're taking orders I'll have tea, eggs sunnyside up and hash browns with sourdough toast.


----------



## SFladybug

recent_cloud said:


> butbutbut...you can't give up
> 
> however, loquillo beach is amazing.....i've been there most of today. thanks for letting me know you might show up. i'll go put some clothes on.


Now what fun would that be?


----------



## Earthmother1970

Sitting here wishing I really were an evil, angry acting b*tch...

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:



issed:issed:issed:issed:issed: issed:
:FIREdevil::FIREdevil::FIREdevil::FIREdevil:
:cussing::cussing::cussing::cussing:


----------



## dcrim

SFladybug said:


> Promises, promises. You don't need me to make one, just hop on a jet to NYC. But if you're taking orders I'll have tea, eggs sunnyside up and hash browns with sourdough toast.


Coming right up, girl!  Let me check the flight schedules...


----------



## Rhea

earthmother1970 said:


> sitting here wishing i really were an evil, angry acting b*tch...
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> issed:issed:issed:issed:issed: issed:
> :firedevil::firedevil::firedevil::firedevil:
> :cussing::cussing::cussing::cussing:


me too why can't i be?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## recent_cloud

SFladybug said:


> Now what fun would that be?


:smcowboy::awink::slap:

i didn't say how much or what clothing i put on.:corkysm60::corkysm60:ray:ray:

i will reassure you and say i left the clown shoes at home. :scratchhead::sleeping:


----------



## Rhea

It's Recent Cloud, yesyes he's decided to join the fun this evening....:woohoo:


let the emotipeoplethingies begin I need a pick me up!


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> I really need some....:beer::absolut::beer::absolut::beer:
> 
> and if they had an emoticon for sex...well yes there'd be a few of those too damnit


this is as close as emotyconythings get, and it is admittedly from a man's perspective 

:liar::catfly:


----------



## Earthmother1970

Bring on the emotipeoplethingies in abundance...


I'll go get the popcorn...


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> this is as close as emotyconythings get, and it is admittedly from a man's perspective
> 
> :liar::catfly:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

Well, now having second Peroni :beer::beer: and these crinkle cut kettle chips, (my dh always buys junk food when he is home).
OH, I see the gym in my Sunday plans.

Watching Deadliest Catch, dh likes that show.


----------



## dcrim

LOL sorry...don't got lots of emoticons in my repertoire...

I'm watching quantum of solace


----------



## Rhea

I'm watching Groomer has it on Animal Planet...


----------



## Earthmother1970

Rhea said:


> me too why can't i be?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


There has to be a class somewhere doesn't there??:scratchhead:

Oh please, someone...anyone......teach me to be a b*itch and I promise to go forth and share my knowledge with the world :bringiton:


----------



## snix11

Earthmother1970 said:


> Sitting here wishing I really were an evil, angry acting b*tch...
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> issed:issed:issed:issed:issed: issed:
> :FIREdevil::FIREdevil::FIREdevil::FIREdevil:
> :cussing::cussing::cussing::cussing:



oh I don't Eeeeeeeeeeeven want to hear it :rofl: I think I win the crown for "why aren't you more of a *****"


----------



## snix11

Meeting the new dog... the 16 yr old comes up this morning with a half grown HUSKY in his arms. Son? wassup? Husky? in san antonio??

Found him in a friends yard, obviously in need of a sammich - poor thing is about 30 lbs underweight, but clean and a well bred dog, probably about 6-7 months old.... well, as usual I'm taking in strays! 

Still trying to think of something NICE to do for FD for him. What's free? suggestions?


----------



## Rhea

Sitting here at work, oh how I loath working weekends...


----------



## preso

I just spent all morning prepping food and cleaning...
now wait to have a wonderful lunch with my husband...


who isn't going to get his bacon wrapped porterhouse steak, but instead
some good and healthy fresh and lite food for lunch.


----------



## snix11

Well hmmm... trying to think of something I can get him to do with the kids for father's day. For him to be truely happy, it would have to be something with the kids, that I pay for that doesn't involve me. 

While trying to be and do my best today, I single handedly ruined father's day and now he wants nothing to do with me. Well I don't blame him, I screw everything up 

He likes movies, I guess i can send him out with the kids to a movie. I can stay home and clean. it's not like he would appreciate it, but it would keep me out of his hair and give me something to do.

Ah. he just suggested going out to eat. He doesn't know where, what time or what kind of cuisine. sigh. suggested putting it to the kids for a vote. Roll of the dice perhaps? sheeeeeeesh. I can't believe it! he actually rolled the dice to see where he gets to eat tonight... and the dice said a restaurant he doesn't particularly like either. oh well.


----------



## Rhea

If you let him tell you that you ruined it when you haven't even figured out what to do yet then shame on you...

Honestly Snix, I feel for you but you gotta take a stand sometimes, sweetie tell him to kiss your ass, after all his BS you're still trying to be nice and find something for him to do on this day that's supposed to be special for him...if he wants nothing to do w/you after you doing nothing to cause it then tell him HE can find something to do w/the kids or he can just sit around in his normal old weird ass funk that he thinks is normal. 

Let him stew in his own funk. F*ck him. Blunt, rude, but honestly from what I read well deserved.


----------



## Earthmother1970

Wondering what is so important that the STBX has dug out a bottle of the wine he is desperate to keep all for himself as part of his separation goody bag...is he trying to get me drunk enough to agree to whatever he requests? NO sex please, I'm an adopted Brit!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw3HFKTSN34


----------



## Rhea

Separation goody bag??? Do tell what one puts in there...especially a manly separation goody bag....


----------



## snix11

Rhea, you don't understand - it really WAS my fault... sigh... I tried to be playful this morning, he rejected me and I got upset. I figured I'd take a drive to wal mart and get him some things for the kids and help me calm down a bit. He asked me what was wrong - stupid me, I answered him honestly. He got MAD at me for feeling rejected. Instead of just letting me know kindly and lovingly it was ok, a hug, a joke something - he just got MAD at me. 

Well I left, went to wal mart - got him a very nice card, all the trimmings to make a big handmade poster from the kids etc. Wrote on the back of the truck 'we love you dad' 

When I got back, it seems I had forgotten his ciggs - I offered to go get them, he said no, that's ok. Something ELSE i screwed up on! I didn't MEAN to forget his ciggs and told him so - he just rolled his eyes at me again, shook his head etc. I offered to go with him to get them, he turned me down.

I tried again later to say I was sorry, ask what he wanted to do. He just said I had been acting "crazy" all day (ie, asking for a hug, getting upset when i felt rejected) 

I asked if we could just start over and forgive each other and have a nice day because I wanted this to be a special day for him - he said why should we forgive each other as it was all MY fault, none of it was his fault and i shouldn't have started it in the first place. sigh.


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> LOL sorry...don't got lots of emoticons in my repertoire...
> 
> I'm watching quantum of solace


Ooo. James Bond. I like James Bond.


----------



## Sandy55

Woke at 4am! Urgh! Went back to bed til 9:30 am, after I'd been up til 7am. Took dh to airport. Gone three weeks this time.

Read the paper, ran daily vac for dog hair, enjoying quiet time. 

Never made it to gym yet, still trying to rationalize my way out of it! If I don't go first thing in a.m. I usually don't want to go, as always have done my hair by 10 am or so...so don't want to go to gym after hair done....wastes my hair "do".

Why is it called a hair "do"??:scratchhead: Cuz we gotta DO it every darn day??


----------



## dcrim

I agree...give him the car keys...and $20 and tell him to enjoy McDs with the kids!  dang...I'm not going to say it, I'm not going to say it, I'm not going to say it...oh heck: HE'S AN IDIOT!!! Sorry, didn't want to say it, didn't want to say it...didn't want to say it.


----------



## dcrim

Sandy55 said:


> Ooo. James Bond. I like James Bond.


xgf said she'd "do" Sean...I can understand that...besides this is supposed to be an earlier Bond...but still got the female M. Oh well...it's hollywood and still bond...good action to start! Watching it off/on...between posts here!


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> .I'm not going to say it, I'm not going to say it, I'm not going to say it...oh heck: HE'S AN IDIOT!!! Sorry, didn't want to say it, didn't want to say it...didn't want to say it.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


I second that and the idiot quote


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> Woke at 4am! Urgh! Went back to bed til 9:30 am, after I'd been up til 7am. Took dh to airport. Gone three weeks this time.
> 
> Read the paper, ran daily vac for dog hair, enjoying quiet time.
> 
> Never made it to gym yet, still trying to rationalize my way out of it! If I don't go first thing in a.m. I usually don't want to go, as always have done my hair by 10 am or so...so don't want to go to gym after hair done....wastes my hair "do".
> 
> Why is it called a hair "do"??:scratchhead: Cuz we gotta DO it every darn day??


I haven't just not made it to the gym today I haven't made since oh like 10 years man I wish I had some motivation lol...not so much the weight that needs motivating I'm alright w/the weight I need to TONE!


----------



## Earthmother1970

Rhea said:


> I haven't just not made it to the gym today I haven't made since oh like 10 years man I wish I had some motivation lol...not so much the weight that needs motivating I'm alright w/the weight I need to TONE!


I should just about be on target with the weight lose program in about another month when I expect to magically lose about 200 pounds overnight....


----------



## Rhea

Earthmother1970 said:


> I should just about be on target with the weight lose program in about another month when I expect to magically lose about 200 pounds overnight....


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dcrim

Wow! Rhea, EM...I know some exercises that you don't do in a gym that will help!!  200 #?!?...that might take a while...and a lot of rum!  But, hey...I'm there!


----------



## recent_cloud

Earthmother1970 said:


> I should just about be on target with the weight lose program in about another month when I expect to magically lose about 200 pounds overnight....


:lol::scratchhead:and gain a ton  of self respect (i hope we're doing phenomenological weight jokes)

you are very talented at emotiquilting:biggrinangelA::corkysm60::yawn2:, a talent i admire if i may say.

after all,:crazy::bounce: you did invent it.:corkysm60:


----------



## Earthmother1970

Hi ho hi ho...it's off to the lawyers office I go go go...:woohoo:

Next 4 way meeting this morning...I've got the 2 eldest off to school, the baby to daycare and the 5 year old safely to her friends house...He Who Must Not Be Named got up, showered and dressed this morning and wafted out the door , as usual. :tool:

I'm now dressed in my best and prepared to go down like a lady...bring on the legal jargon! :bringiton:


----------



## melancholyman

Thinking about Father's Day. Had a good day. Time with daughter, and a rather bizarre date with stbxw.

So, the Other Man finally broke her heart (like I expected) and she's looking for the love we once shared. :smthumbup:

But with someone other than me 

Well, we're dating, at any rate. 

My heart is aflutter, but my brain is PO'd that she's still sleeping with other dudes.

Is this really what I want?! 

Oh, learned a new word somewhere on this forum: *Emotiquilting*. :rofl: 

I love this place!


----------



## dcrim

LOL at the emotiquilting...I wish I had the patience for that.  Actually, I do...just too lazy to do it.  

I went to the clinic (med center) today for my pinched nerve induction test (in my left hand). They said it was pinched near my elbow and near my wrist. They told me to take vitamin B6 for 3 months and see how it goes. All that for a $1.77 bottle at wally world and a $280 bill! 

Nuts!


----------



## Earthmother1970

Lawyers meeting went okay...the selfish SOB has undervalued the house we used to live in and overvalued the house he had before the marriage and negelcted to mention he gets rental income from the UK house...he's also left out one of his bank accounts.

Well, if it looks like a pig, smells like a pig and acts like a pig...it must be a....PIG?


----------



## Veronica Jackson

LOL Earthmother!


----------



## dcrim

EM, yeah! I often use the line...sweating like a pig in a sausage factory!


----------



## snix11

relaxing...  lit candles, incense, clean room... desk clear

mmm...


----------



## Rhea

Counting down the days to court  thursday is coming up fast. Would be different if I was the one who wanted this but I'm not so there's no excitement for me, just impending doom. I see many many beers in my Thursday.


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> Counting down the days to court  thursday is coming up fast. Would be different if I was the one who wanted this but I'm not so there's no excitement for me, just impending doom. I see many many beers in my Thursday.


OK...everybody! Stock up on support suds for Thrs, for Rhea:smthumbup:


----------



## Sandy55

Just finished watching "Dirty Harry" with both sons. 

Classic. Ah, Clint.


----------



## snix11

wondering when the last time i actually made out for any length of time was... lol... i wonder, does anybody else that's been married a while still french kiss? still explore just making out like teenagers?


----------



## Sandy55

snix11 said:


> Wow sandy... Typical Med center... University or Methodist?? lol
> ..


Methodist on the Hlll; it was Friday. The staff looked like they could care less about anyone in there. 

 Now I know where NOT to go...


----------



## Sandy55

snix11 said:


> i wonder, does anybody else that's been married a while still french kiss? still explore just making out like teenagers?


Yes, nearly always if it goes more than a peck. 

The trick to long term marriage making out is to always remember the "extras", and not get lazy in the personal hygiene department, such as teeth brushing, flossing, and NOT doing all that in front of each other.


----------



## Sandy55

Just finished edging lawn, ds 23 mowed for me, and ds 15 swept up all the edging clips on the front walk and took out trash dumpster to curb for me. 

Am now watching "Cake Boss" - they do SUCH wonderful work!


----------



## SFladybug

Sipping an egg cream while the fans flutter and I wait for some delicious cranberry orange scones to come out of the oven. Anyone up for a pajama party? 
I suppose I would need to have something stronger than egg creams and scones, but sometimes the child within calls.:smthumbup:


----------



## SFladybug

This question sure gets a lot of us to check in. Maybe cause the other stuff we're thinking about is so heavy, it's kind of nice to just center on the here and now. So, on to the pajama party. 

Listen up people, and a one and a two...

:allhail:

:bounce::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::bounce:

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer, you take one down, pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall.:corkysm60::corkysm60::corkysm60::corkysm60::absolut::beer::absolut::beer::absolut::beer:beer:
:yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay

O.k., here's another..."You are my sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me happy when skies are grey. You'll never know dear, how much I (__________ fill in the blank) you, so don't take my sunshine away. :banned2::banned2::banned2:

Darn:gun: I burned the scones having too much fun. :loser:

O.k., one more for the road...

"Hit the road Jack, dontcha come back no more no more no more, no more no more. Hit the road Jack, dontcha come back no more. What you say
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

O.k. gotta go do something else fun. I can't get all little wobbly words outa here, but there's gotta be someplace you don't have be darn perfect. Love ya, see you in the morning, there should be some good scones still.


----------



## recent_cloud

:iagree::corkysm60::liar::corkysm60:

i think i'm in love :iagree::smthumbup::lol:
:scratchhead:sf:rofl:
:smcowboy:lady:corkysm60:
:catfly::yay:bug:smnotworthy::yay::crazy:


----------



## snix11

worried about my 17 yr old. he left home tonight, and not on good terms either


----------



## Rhea

Getting ready for bed and wishing I had someone to get in it with...


----------



## melancholyman

Thinking about stbxw. We dated on Fathers Day and had a great time. She said she wants to do it again, but we're not exclusive or anything, so she's still seeing other people.

At the moment, I'm not.

:sigh: unreciprocated love sucks.


----------



## Rhea

:sigh: unreciprocated love sucks.[/QUOTE said:


> That it does.


----------



## snix11

trying to get the ac fixed.... blah!!!


----------



## dcrim

Went to the doctor yesterday morning for my pinched nerve. The tests seem to show it's pinched near my elbow and near my wrist.

$280 for less than an hour and he tells me to start taking vitamins! sheesh...


----------



## trev

how much !!! 

sitting in my garden with a cold beer watching the kids play football , my lovely wife is cooking dinner does life get better then this !!! 
watched our baby in 3d today was awesome !!


----------



## snix11

just paid a 437.00 electric bill... *faint*


----------



## dcrim

Yes, Trev .. it does get better...

As when she brings you the beer in the nude!


----------



## trev

Dcrim i like your thinking  now guess whats on my mind


----------



## studlyc

Cooking dinner at 10:49 AM?


----------



## trev

im in the uk its 6pm here suns shining and the kids will be in bed very soon


----------



## studlyc

Are you going to make some sexy time?


----------



## trev

couldnt think of a better way to end a fantastic day


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> Went to the doctor yesterday morning for my pinched nerve. The tests seem to show it's pinched near my elbow and near my wrist.
> 
> $280 for less than an hour and he tells me to start taking vitamins! sheesh...



Are you right handed or left....


----------



## Sandy55

Just ate an ear of corn.  

As I was about to heat a cup of coffee up in the microwave a few minutes ago, I found the ear of corn _in_ the microwave!  

I had heated it to eat at _lunch_ and guess had forgotten all about it!  

Getting "old" is hell.


----------



## Rhea

LMAO! Now that's kinda funny. I just got back from the pool w/the kiddo, threw the ball around swam a bit. Good times. I realized we've been lacking on the time together. Shame on me. Really. Shame. I must do better. 

Anyway it's raining balls outside right now. I mean just straight down pour.


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> Anyway it's raining balls outside right now. I mean just straight down pour.


A real frog strangler, Rhea? 

I just got off the phone with a job offer. Geez, now I gotta make a decision. :slap:


----------



## Rhea

I'm just sitting here reading some replies to threads and relishing in the fact of how supportive people are on here. We are truely blessed for the honestly, advice, compliments, support, and friendships this little place on the net provides us.


----------



## Rhea

oh and here's some boingy bouncy emoticonthingiemabobbers for everyone's pleasure....


:redcard::corkysm60::bounce::bounce::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Rhea

Oh and i'm getting really irritated i can't respond to pm's...


if you messaged me and you're not getting a response sit tight i'm trying to figure out what the deal is


----------



## recent_cloud

:bounce::bounce::lol::iagree::scratchhead::
ray::rofl::
:corkysm60::smnotworthy::noel:
:corkysm60::corkysm60::yawn2::smcowboy:
:bounce::bounce::awink:

i've just finished writing the first steps laying out the public relations groundwork for and response to a supreme court decision due either next month or early august.


----------



## dcrim

Sandy55 said:


> Are you right handed or left....


Right handed, girl. Left one pinched. 

I can touch type with my right hand, but the left one I have to use my forefinger and occasional middle finger. 

Screws up my writing, too, because I can't type as fast as I think so I have to double check that I didn't leave words out!  

Woke up an hour or so ago to go to the bathroom. Thought I'd have a smoke and check email...still here! Really should get back to lie down.


----------



## valium

at work but would rather be somewhere else!


----------



## snix11

Woo hoo! 14lbs down since May 13! Just hit a new low


----------



## humpty dumpty

sitting in the garden eating chinese  really wanting to eat chocolate ice cream to lol thinking hope this isnt the start of some crazy craving


----------



## dcrim

Snix, congratulations! 

HD, just close your eyes and the chinese will become ice cream...unless you got one of those spicy dishes!  

I'm having lunch (sandwiches) at my desk. Home made is cheaper than take out. And keeps me in front of 3 computers all day with which to surf!


----------



## humpty dumpty

home made chinese  and to late have sent tom to get chocolate ice cream ...whoops !!!  im so happy right now


----------



## snix11

on hold finding out what's happening with my suburban the shop has had since FEB! grrrr... two motors and still no idea what's wrong with it.


----------



## snix11

hmmm.... maybe i got a break, keep your fingers crossed for me  

back in feb, it was 1600 for my suburban with a new engine (the engine blew because of something they did the week previous) now they are appearing to offer me a diff suburban (grey rather than white) and put the engine from mine in that. well, ok, i guess.


----------



## MsStacy

Currently sitting here enjoying a moment of peace! My in-laws...who are visiting for three weeks...are away on a day trip and the husband took our 3 year old to the hardware store just to give me a few minutes break. We are currently in the middle of a complete bathroom remodel so the contractors are here making a ruckus but my input is not needed at the moment. Amongst all the chaos of our life right now, I am savoring these few minutes of solace!!!


----------



## dcrim

Snix...so the work is under warranty? Then they should bust their rear ends for you! Is grey acceptable? Is it of equal value as yous?

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## snix11

dc, don't know much about it. When i brought my 99 suburban in for a water pump it had 120k miles, no body damage, perfect inside (leather) all all the bells and whistles. less than 6 hours out of the shop it throws a rod right thru the engine. ker-WHAP. (black smoke, oh dear - 2am middle of nowhere 6 cranky kids!)

Hey I might have another job  I'm applying tomorrow - it's just a cable installer, but at 1500 a week if i'm good with computers (and I am) it will cover all my bills!


----------



## SFladybug

recent_cloud said:


> :iagree::corkysm60::liar::corkysm60:
> 
> i think i'm in love :iagree::smthumbup::lol:
> :scratchhead:sf:rofl:
> :smcowboy:lady:corkysm60:
> :catfly::yay:bug:smnotworthy::yay::crazy:


Gosh an emoticard. :smthumbup: How thoughtful. Having lunch, playing with a new Twitter account, and checking in on all of you today. My don't we all have a lot to talk about. Anybody have any use for Twitter?? No need to share handles, just curious if you have found it to be helpful or fun???


----------



## dcrim

Good luck, Snix!!!!!

SF, I tried to get into it, but never figured out how to make it useful..FB & MS were better, I thought.


----------



## Rhea

Sitting here wondering how tomorrow's going to go...


----------



## Sandy55

God Bless, Rhea. 
Good luck in morrow.

Just watching Frasier with ds1; ds2 has friend over for night, they are being goofy.

Think I'll have some Merlot and call it a night.

Again, Rhea: God Bless.


----------



## Rhea

Sandy,

Thank you and everyone else for your thoughts and blessings. 

Rhea


----------



## recent_cloud

:sleeping:i'm busy :smthumbup:
:soapbox:making:smthumbup::corkysm60:
:noel::slap:friends:bounce::crazy:


----------



## Rhea

LMFAO! I'll be back here tomorrow w/some beer and I'm sure those emotothingies will be even funnier


----------



## Rhea

Well...I survived court. I hurt so incredibly bad right now. Think I might nap in preperation that there will be much beer consumption later, so I'm apologising for any ramblings or misspellings ahead of time.


----------



## snix11

Rhea.... HUGSSSSS.... we are here for you. Let us know what happened when you can.


----------



## Rhea

The beer drinking shall commence in approximately 30 minutes.


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> The beer drinking shall commence in approximately 30 minutes.


YES!!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer:Got my Peroni!


----------



## snix11

Musing over the death of that strange alien like creature, M. Jackson.


----------



## Sandy55

There are times when one should not even turn on the darn TV:

Farrah Fawcett dying on the same day as Michael Jackson.



How weird is that? 

A meteor is gonna hit Earth next...

Hey, where is Rhea, I've nearly finished a beer and she isn't back yet...what is THAT???


----------



## Rhea

Not to worry my love I'm drinking the beer while watching my kiddo swim in the pool...on the blackberry jus checkin in to see if anyone's drinking with me


----------



## dcrim

Rhea, Sandy! Drinking with you! Rum for me...


----------



## Sandy55

Howdy...dcrim:beer::smcowboy: 

It's hotter than a *****house on nickel night  here in Texas! 

My car temp indicator was 109!!! IT WAS PARKED IN THE SHADE, folks!


----------



## Sandy55

mommy22 said:


> Yes, this announced right after SC governor, Mark Sanford admits to being in Argentina with his mistress. Did he honestly think no one would notice he was missing for a week?


WHAT was HE thinking!!!:lol: "Oh, I'll just tell everyone I'm going hiking...and "sneak" off to Argentina to see my MISTRESS???'

What an IDIOT! Poor guy. I just wonder at some people.


----------



## Rhea

Heyhey I'm back. Beer in hand bring it on  

Poor MJ...great talent from his mouth but d*mn he f'd up his poor face.


----------



## recent_cloud

i just finished a pr project which i thoroughly enjoyed and am almost ready to emotiate. in a meaningful way, of course.


----------



## Rhea

Emotiate?


----------



## Earthmother1970

Was the last day of school here for the kids, so Summer Freedom Fun beckons!!!

:smthumbup::smthumbup:
:smthumbup::smthumbup:
:smthumbup::smthumbup:
:smthumbup::smthumbup:

Packed a few more boxes for the upcoming move

:flowerkitty::butterfly::flowerkitty::butterfly:
:butterfly::flowerkitty::butterfly::flowerkitty:
:flowerkitty::butterfly::flowerkitty::butterfly:
:butterfly::flowerkitty::butterfly::flowerkitty:

Now eating lentil salad and having a beer

:toast::circle::toast::circle:
:circle::toast::circle::toast:
:toast::circle::toast::circle:
:circle::toast::circle::toast:

Oh, and contemplating adding an addition to the family menagerie after the move to the new house

uppy::cat:uppy::cat:
:bunny::fish::bunny::fish:
uppy::cat:uppy::cat:
:bunny::fish::bunny::fish:

And emotiquilting for the sheer pleasure of the experience

:biggrinangelA::catfly::biggrinangelA::catfly:
:catfly::biggrinangelA::catfly::biggrinangelA:
:biggrinangelA::catfly::biggrinangelA::catfly:
:catfly::biggrinangelA::catfly::biggrinangelA:


----------



## recent_cloud

:smthumbup:earthymom:rofl::lol:you have gone
:biggrinangelA::corkysm60:where no:noel:
emotiquilter:smthumbup::iagree::crazy::smcowboy:
:wtf::scratchhead:has gone:corkysm60::corkysm60:
:catfly::smnotworthy:before:yawn2:ray::crazy:


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> Emotiate?


i like one word posts. so succinct.


----------



## recent_cloud

:bounce:


----------



## Sandy55

Chilling, with two sons; they have raided the frig and are eating ribs left from the other night....watching Frazier.


----------



## recent_cloud

just received notice of a supreme court decision that probably will be issued monday to which i have to respond.

time to wake up.


----------



## Rhea

MMMM beer


----------



## Rhea

Wow...so I'm totally on the phone right now w/the I guess ex H right now.


----------



## recent_cloud

rhea you need frogs.
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

and more frogs
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Rhea

LMAO! Thx. LOL this night is strange...very strange, last person I figured I'd hear from...hmmm get's a girl a thinkin...bet the boy's been drinkin. He started w/a text saying he was sorry.


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> hmmm get's a girl a thinkin....


you're a fool if you buy into it.


----------



## snix11

I second that. I'm here wondering if I'll ever get a good nights sleep 

Everything all decided tonight. kids, child support, stuff divided. now we are just waiting for the finances to stabilize so he can leave. Life with a zombie.


----------



## recent_cloud

snix11 said:


> Life with a zombie.


no, life with a man who doesn't love you and is leaving you.


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> you're a fool if you buy into it.


Didn't say I was believing anything...if you read the rest of that post it say I bet he's been drinkin...


----------



## snix11

recent_cloud said:


> no, life with a man who doesn't love you and is leaving you.


The man who doesn't love me and leaving me is not acting like a zombie?


----------



## Sandy55

For Rhea and all:

*The end *of a marriage is the end of hopes and dreams *for but a moment* in time that saw it's summit,

*Staying* in one when the hopes and dreams have faded with the dawning of the sun of reality is the land of excess fantasy park rides and cotton candy *sickening the soul*, 

_*Moving on*_ is stretched out on one's back watching eagles *soaring* at dawn from the top of a hard climbed *mountain of wisdom* knowing their *confidence* as they perform the dips and turns of life, yet they _*still*_ soar.


----------



## Sandy55

Man, you KNOW I gotta get to the gym when I begin writing prose.


----------



## snix11

wow... you should write for divorce sites Sandy. That's probably the best cop out for not working on a marriage I've ever heard. Very poetic  

So somebody determines there was a summit, and that if you are on the downside just dump em. Staying in a relationship when hope has faded is sick and stupid so dump them after your first argument! 

Sandy is like the poster child of one night stands. what's the definition of eternity? The time from the moment he comes and she leaves. lol


----------



## JDPreacher

I'm considering resigning from my job because I can no longer stand the absolute stupidity of the people in charge who lack a modicum of intelligence or one iota of common sense...

And seriously thinking about slapping the ever loving s*** out of the next damn person who utters "yeah I know right" within earshot.

Preacher


----------



## Earthmother1970

Sandy55 said:


> For Rhea and all:
> 
> *The end *of a marriage is the end of hopes and dreams *for but a moment* in time that saw it's summit,
> 
> *Staying* in one when the hopes and dreams have faded with the dawning of the sun of reality is the land of excess fantasy park rides and cotton candy *sickening the soul*,
> 
> _*Moving on*_ is stretched out on one's back watching eagles *soaring* at dawn from the top of a hard climbed *mountain of wisdom* knowing their *confidence* as they perform the dips and turns of life, yet they _*still*_ soar.


I'm with you, Sandy.

You can flog a dead horse, but it still ain't going to jump up and win the Kentucky Derby!


----------



## snix11

JDPreacher said:


> And seriously thinking about slapping the ever loving s*** out of the next damn person who utters "yeah I know right" within earshot. Preacher


Totally Dude


----------



## dcrim

Just loaded a big, heavy sign onto a trailer from the shop floor. It's hot and humid! My clothes are soaked. Getting ready to have lunch after I cool down a little bit more.


----------



## humpty dumpty

Eatting chocolate ice cream  in the garden waiting for friends to come round for a good girly night in  a good gossip and a fun time !


----------



## Rhea

Good morning TAM friends. I just got up about 30 minutes ago and I'm smiling...yay


----------



## dcrim

Well, it sure is NICE to sleep in!  

I got a 5 day weekend next one coming! I'm getting me some of that, too!  The company is shutting down Thursday and Friday is the paid holiday, then the weekend (4th oj July), then I'm back to my Mondays off schedule. 

I think I shhould buy stock in my rum's distillery!


----------



## Rhea

LOL I'm back to work tomorrow...sigh. I hate my job.


----------



## Rhea

BUT I'm blessed to have one in this economy so I should shut up.


----------



## Earthmother1970

Just booked in my house move for August...

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Can you sense my excitement? :lol:


----------



## dcrim

I'm the tech support and the past 3 days the phone has been constantly ringing! 

I like my job but wish for some letup! And no one else wants to do it, either! Good for me!  There are backups, but they have other primary jobs. 

I almost didn't take a call at 2 minutes to walking out the door. It was someone I was dealing with earlier in the afternoon. He wanted me to call someone else for him (I did) to get a problem resolved. 

I left about 10 minutes later than usual. The rum is still good even that much later!  

Looks like there's a new show on tonight...Virtuality on fox.


----------



## dcrim

EM, yay!!! (sorry too lazy for the emotiquilts  )


----------



## recent_cloud

Earthmother1970 said:


> Just booked in my house move for August...
> 
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> Can you sense my excitement? :lol:


you've outfitted your dance troupe with wonderful outfits, and i can tell by the tight choreography they're well rehearsed, but their repertoire of steps may lack some depth.

however, given all that, congratulations, your troupe has made it to the next level of 'so you think you can dance'.


----------



## Rhea

lmao! :lol:


----------



## Rhea

I want fried dumplings...Chinese...who wants to go get me some?


----------



## Earthmother1970

Rhea said:


> I want fried dumplings...Chinese...who wants to go get me some?


I'll go...although I suspect they will be rather cold by the time I deliver them...do you have any beer left?


----------



## dcrim

Earthmother1970 said:


> I'll go...although I suspect they will be rather cold by the time I deliver them...do you have any beer left?


I was gonna say that!!!


----------



## Earthmother1970

recent_cloud said:


> you've outfitted your dance troupe with wonderful outfits, and i can tell by the tight choreography they're well rehearsed, but their repertoire of steps may lack some depth.
> 
> however, given all that, congratulations, your troupe has made it to the next level of 'so you think you can dance'.


Thank you, but I don't think they have a leg to stand on


----------



## Rhea

Si, beer in the fridge friend


----------



## Earthmother1970

It's hot and muggy here tonight and I'm in need of something tall, cool and refreshing...glass of White Shiraz anyone?


----------



## Rhea

sitting here contimplating writing out yesterday's happenings...and drinking a tall cold...Dr. Pepper, no beer tonight lol...I think I woke up still drizzunk this morning...kidding it wasn't that bad.


----------



## recent_cloud

Earthmother1970 said:


> and I'm in need of something tall, cool and refreshing...?


you've read my mind.

except i wasn't thinking of a drink.

:smthumbup::smthumbup::lol::smthumbup:

:sleeping::rofl::sleeping::rofl:

and reah they say 'drizzunk' in kansas.....that's globilization for you.


----------



## Rhea

hey there turbo are you making fun of me because I said drizzzunk? :toast: Back off! LOL


----------



## Earthmother1970

Going to have one final glass of shiraz and then head up the wooden hill to Bedfordshire.

:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:

Soon-to-be-ex is still out on the town somewhere, so I guess I'm getting early morning duty with the kids again tomorrow, so I dedicate this emotiquilt to him

:bsflag::nono::bsflag::nono::bsflag::nono::bsflag:
:loser::tool::loser::tool::loser:
:gun::gun:
:moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon:
:liar::liar::liar::liar::liar::liar:
:cussing::cussing::cussing::cussing::cussing:

Okay...I feel better now


----------



## Rhea

Your emotiquilt's never cease to amaze me...they just keep getting better.


----------



## Sandy55

Whew. Finally sat down long enough to get on here! Made it to the gym early this a.m., had a class, watched gkiddos a couple hours....boy how time flies some days.

Great day! DS23 did his spins and stalls FOUR times and didn't crash the plane into the ground! Proud of him!

Hey, EM? have you seen any little airplane emotes in spin mode?


----------



## Rhea

Pretty dead on here tonite...perhaps everyone's out doing something fun?


----------



## Sandy55

Another 103 day in Texas. Could fry eggs on the hood of my car! 
If it doesn't rain soon we will be in Stage 3 water restrictions; will only be able to water once every TWO weeks.

May as well just set my yard on fire. 

So hot we had a scorpion wander into the house. If it gets hot and dry scorpions tend to want A/C.


----------



## Earthmother1970

Sandy55 said:


> Whew. Finally sat down long enough to get on here! Made it to the gym early this a.m., had a class, watched gkiddos a couple hours....boy how time flies some days.
> 
> Great day! DS23 did his spins and stalls FOUR times and didn't crash the plane into the ground! Proud of him!
> 
> Hey, EM? have you seen any little airplane emotes in spin mode?


Congrats to your son!

Haven't seen any little spin emotes...perhaps we should ask Recent Cloud, seeing as he is the emoticon guru?


----------



## dcrim

Sandy, yeah...I know!  it's "hot" here, too....98, not the same as you all...but enough for me! Definatly glad for the a/c!


----------



## Rhea

SCORPIONS?! YIKES! I lived in TX twice in my parents military career...Houston and Abilene. Houston as a toddler, Abilene a little older...Scorpions used to scare the isht (yes I spelled it that way on purpose) out of me. One of my little friends from school at the time had them frequent her home...her Dad used to catch them and put them in jars or moosh them w/broom sticks....creepy all I can think about when I hear scorpion is dreadful stories like on Nat Geo or Discovery or something....nightmares for me tonite thanks! JK

On the other hand we used to play w/the horny toads lol


----------



## dcrim

Oh, Rhea! I'd protect you!  no scorpions here!


----------



## Rhea

Hell I'm trying to protect myself from my own crazy a**, I'm toxic phew I need to step out and look in, big changes needed.


----------



## recent_cloud

:biggrinangelA::corkysm60:as boring as it sounds i'm decompressing after an evening of conference calls.:sleeping::scratchhead:

or at this hour, a night of conference calls.:scratchhead:

and i want to see a whole bunch of tiny emoticons laugh

:rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol:
:yay::yawn2::yay::yawn2::yay::yawn2::yay::yawn2:
:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:
uppy::corkysm60:uppy::corkysm60:
:catfly::banned2::smcowboy::nono::bsflag:


i've hired mommyearth's troupe

:moon::moon::moon:
:moon::moon::moon:

but they obviously weren't very impressed with me.


----------



## Rhea

Fixing to go snuggle w/the man who will never leave me....

My uppy: Rosco 

He's such a good snuggler, always gets all close and lays his head on me...now if we could just get the snoring in check...must be the pug in him lol.


----------



## Rhea

is anyone else scared of Deejo's avatar?!?!!? 

 MOMMY!


----------



## recent_cloud

my animal menagerie includes a pug. 

pugs insist on being in direct physical contact with you at all times.

pugs also snore and fart. a lot.

and they do it well.

pugs also bargain in good faith with the universe. 

which is a trait i share.

bargaining, not farting.

not that i never...well i'm done here.


----------



## dcrim

watching: Our Man Flint on tv. Haven't seen that one for many years! A James Bond wannabe.


----------



## BadKarma

Trying to get over my fever. Broke out with 102 about 5pm last night. Not sure if it was the bottle of soy milk I drank or all the stress of the impending break up. Good news is I got at least 9-10 hours of sleep last night. That was probably more that I got all week.


----------



## dcrim

Hi, BK...welcome! yeah, that's way mor than I get per night!


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> my animal menagerie includes a pug.
> Your menagerie? What other animal's does said menagerie include?
> 
> pugs insist on being in direct physical contact with you at all times.
> Yep Lee Lee (Rosco Lee) must cuddle at all times must be touching in some way shape or fashion.
> 
> pugs also snore and fart. a lot. and they do it well.
> Rosco is a Puggle (beagle/pug hybrid breed) can fluff quite stankishly (lol) he doesn't do it very often:yay:
> 
> pugs also bargain in good faith with the universe.
> 
> which is a trait i share.
> 
> bargaining, not farting.
> lmao :rofl:
> 
> not that i never...well i'm done here.
> yepyep prolly best you leave that one alone :smthumbup:


----------



## snix11

Combating the lack of AC (in san antonio!) and the 103 degree weather by running the kids thru the hose every few hours. We are in the country and on a well, so it's not too expensive. 

Looking forward to a yummy dinner tonight...


----------



## voivod

dressing for the gym...then heading over to see beth and the kids...god i think things are looking up!


----------



## dcrim

Watching Merlin on tv...didn't know there was this show...

mmm,Snix...I'm hungry...what can I eat?


----------



## snix11

How about steaks, salad and homemade mashed potatoes? with homemade key lime pie for dessert?


----------



## dcrim

hmmm, sounds good to me! I had some baked potatoes...forgot the salad...dang...


----------



## 827Aug

Still trying to make sense of the stbx's visit earlier in the evening. Nothing he does makes sense; don't know why today is any different:scratchhead:

It will soon be bedtime and I know I won't sleep--still trying to figure that out... I got to go find some sleep meds.......


----------



## Sandy55

Prepping for interview on Tuesday. First interview was nearly two weeks ago. Sigh. Waiting just kills me. Must be patient.

:scratchhead: What will make waiting more palatable? Hmm...

AH! Merlot! :rofl: Cheers.


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> Fixing to go snuggle w/the man who will never leave me....
> 
> My uppy: Rosco
> 
> He's such a good snuggler, always gets all close and lays his head on me...now if we could just get the snoring in check...must be the pug in him lol.


Yup, pugs SNORE. 

I understand the snuggler and how great dogs can be for comfort...my Leo is wonderful. As I was typing earlier, he got behind me in the chair! Look how BIG his is! He just thought he needed loves. XOXOX


----------



## Rhea

Just cracked open a can of good ole BL Lime...


----------



## Rhea

Yikes...I should not let my bro or my daughter make tea...I like it dark and sweet (IE: 3 family sized tea bags to a gallon w/one cup o'sugar added in while hot) I just got a glass of sweet tea from the fridge and lord ole mighty someone dumped half a bag of sugar in there...


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> Yikes...I should not let my bro or my daughter make tea...I like it dark and sweet (IE: 3 family sized tea bags to a gallon w/one cup o'sugar added in while hot) I just got a glass of sweet tea from the fridge and lord ole mighty someone dumped half a bag of sugar in there...


Rhea, my boys like sweet ice tea, too. Use four family size bags for a gallon and I put in 2 cups of sugar...hmmm, maybe I should cut back. I don't drink the stuff as I don't do sugar...but I should probably cut back for the boys. Neither is heavy, but the habit is probably bad. 

Am up; woke at 2:30am after going to bed at midnight. Had two glasses of that Merlot before that and now am awake! Grrr....considered going to gym as it is open 24/7 here. Think will just hang here on forum and wait for dawn....sigh.


----------



## dcrim

Sandy, I woke up about the same time. 

Txt'd my daughter (she works nights)...read the forums, email, some TV. Finally laid back down about 0400. 

Got up with alarm at 0530, brushed, got dressed...lay back down at 0640 and felll back asleep.  

Was 15 minutes later leaving for work but since I get there 20 minutes early, I didn't miss anything.  

Right now we are trying to figure out why a sign that worked Thu/Fri didn't when it was on the road. Or someone is...I'm waiting for phone calls (tech support). 

And, of course, reading the forums...


----------



## JDPreacher

I'm sleeping at my desk because the weekend was insane...and I just had an epiphany that my baby girl is due in 2.5 months so I had a brief freak out moment.

But I'm stoked about going to the Joe ****er concert tomorrow night with my sweetie.

Preacher


----------



## Sandy55

JD? Stoked?? Haven't heard that term in a number of years...

New baby on the way? Cool, very cool.

Has been a LONG morning...sigh. Up so early now have headache from lack of sleep. PLUS:

Promised dd I'd watch kiddos as she has OB appointment this a.m. - she is 38 weeks prego with kiddo #4. I hope she quits with this one...she is only one of my kids and I now will have four grand kids just from HER; *I *STILL have another three kids that aren't even ready to become parents yet, but when I do the math:scratchhead:; grandkids for _me_ could become quite exponential in about 10 years! 

Have either of you heard of this: The drain hose from the washer to the drain "hole" worked it's way OUT of the drain hole in the wall this a.m.!  The darn washer was pumping water all over my utility room floor!  So WEIRD! I have this LG washer and dryer and the washer has been an absolute nightmare since day ONE - glad I got the extended warranty on it. I have one more year on the warranty (have had them out SEVEN times) on this washer and it is HISTORY. I hate it. I tried to get them to "Lemon" label it, but still need ONE more malfunction before they said they'd do it....just waiting. Wonder if the hose coming out of the wall would suffice??

So, there I was at 8am soaking up nasty water with towels, pulling the washer AND dryer out from the wall, trying to get to all the water. The GOOD thing is, it wasn't a drain stopped up and I didn't have to call out a plumber! Gotta think positive here...:smthumbup:


----------



## swedish

Funny these filters...I think you should have said Joe Peniser concert


----------



## swedish

That is weird, Sandy. My washer has gone off balance before & gets real shaky when that happens, I suppose the vibrations could work the hose out. What a mess.


----------



## JDPreacher

Sandy, that happens with the hose more than you think...it's happened to me more than once...and it's not a fun time cleaning up that mess especially when you don't catch it right away.

Stoked is old...and so am I...so yeah, I'm stoked...lol

Part of my epiphany was, am I too old to have another baby...man...

Preacher


----------



## Sandy55

JDPreacher said:


> Part of my epiphany was, am I too old to have another baby...man...
> Preacher


Know how THAT feels. I tried FIVE pregnancy tests with "This cannot possibly be!!" at age 38! Memorial weekend 1992 - a day in my motherhood infamy. Already had THREE and the oldest was already 18, _headed for college_!

My dh was 45 and as he is out of town working all the time, I called him with "the news". After I told him, there was a LONG silence on the phone, then he says: "When am I ever going to get to RETIRE?". :rofl:

Not: "Oh, honey, that is _wonderful a child from my loins_!" :rofl::rofl: 

So, we have a retirement baby....still at home....and dh still working because college "ain't free" KWIM?


----------



## snix11

Ah yes.. kids  

Mine are 22-18-10-6-1... Had the one yr old when I was 42, five years after having my tubes tied. (thanks Methodist hospital) So yes, I too get the - kids are gonna be around a bit thing 

Selling off everything I can this week - horses, tack, furniture, registered border collie (sniff) etc etc. No job in sight, July bills paid just barely but no way to pay the bills for Aug. Sending out resumes, calling temp agencies etc. Unless something amazing happens, the house will be in foreclosure by Sept. 

Fun fun.


----------



## JDPreacher

Well, my wife is ten years younger than I am (Go Preacher) so it's all good there...and I'm still on track to retire at 50 even with a baby so it's all good there...

I just wonder about my, um, my...I don't really know what the hell I'm worried about...just kind of freak out once in awhile...lol


----------



## snix11

Sigh... ah Monday's. Just got the letter from my atty saying he's withdrawing from my case. Looks like I'll be losing the house sooner than expected. Looking for that silver lining... a little hard to see at the moment.


----------



## recent_cloud

man that's rough.

i'm sorry.

you may have already spoke to this, but are there any law clinics where you live.

law schools often have clinics that offer pro bono services.


----------



## snix11

Thanks recent, I'll try it.


----------



## Sandy55

JDPreacher said:


> ..just kind of freak out once in awhile...lol


LOL. Hey, don't we all? Babies are _forever_.

And ever.

And ever.

And ever.

Oh, _sorry_: I have a 23 yo ds still trying to get a job....health insurance, car, etc, etc, etc....

Just messing with your head JD. Babies are cool. They are the way I make a living....love 'em! 

Is this her first, your first? Sorry, don't know your history...


----------



## Sandy55

Power just went down in part(s) of Texas! It is 103.

Glad I have mobile internet device, because there is literally nothing to do. Can't open doors, lets heat in. Glad I put extra insulation in when I remodeled this house! :smthumbup:

Makes the job offer in Idaho look really good right now....


----------



## Sandy55

Hope it isn't down due to all the A/C running in this part of the grid.


----------



## dcrim

Wow...why did power go out?


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> Wow...why did power go out?


Don't know yet, has been only 45 minutes so far. Hoping it kicks back on soon or at least before inside of house gets too warm. If houses start getting too warm, everyone's A/C is going to kick in when pwr comes back on and then overload the system and it will go down again.

It is still six hours to sundown. Hmmm...sounds like a movie!:rofl:


----------



## snix11

Hmm... ok over here in Helotes (so far) have you called CPS?

I've got the kids playing in the hose again to say cool. Teenager said he would clean the house if I kept them outside and did all the laundry. It's a deal!  They give the nozzle to the 1 yr old and he sprays at will. too cute 

What's this I see? rain tomorrow and Wed? Promises Promises.... The grass is dead, the plants are dead, even the rocks are getting thirsty this part of town.


----------



## Sandy55

Whew! Thank God it wasn't the grid load, dcrim! :smthumbup:

Got bored with this _wondering when it would come back on_ and called: someone was digging and hit a NG line and they had to shut down for safety for two hours. 

Kaboom  danger.

Chillin time again  is back on. Must say, house did well, didn't drop one degree! Impressive.  Like living in an ice chest.:smthumbup:


----------



## Sandy55

:scratchhead: Oh, sorry Snix, didn't mean to rub in the chillin while you are over there in Helotes cooking!  Didn't see your posts...for a bit.


----------



## preso

I have been up since 6am and ran all kinds of errands. Going to take a nap now. 

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz
I can already feel a good sleep coming although have to vaccum when I wake up.


----------



## snix11

Sandy55 said:


> :scratchhead: Oh, sorry Snix, didn't mean to rub in the chillin while you are over there in Helotes cooking!  Didn't see your posts...for a bit.


must be the invisible fonts i'm using 

Partial AC back... works for a few hours... quits... fiddle. works some more. I got a quote on fixing for 680.00 - with a 'might not work and we'll have to replace the coils' for an additional 1300.00

rassin frassin. 

And so good to know that my abusive pedophile ex called and generously offered to take over custody of the boys when I lose the house. :banghead:

ah mondays... nowhere to go but up from here, right? 

Now of course as soon as I said that the 9 yr old gives the 6 yr old a bloody nose... sure, why not? Calgon, take me away!!!


----------



## dcrim

Forget Calgon...try Merlot!  Or any single malt Scotch!


----------



## snix11

Oh yes DC... lets add drinking to my list of things to mess up my life...

Right now I just want to ... heck I don't even know...


----------



## dcrim

It was supposed to be humorous...I KNOW you're having a difficult time, girl! 

I understand the limbo, I really do. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. 

I just wish I had any idea of something to do to help...

I apologize. 

I'd move in to help...but it would be one he!! of a commute!


----------



## sisters359

Catching up after 2 weeks away. Did I miss anything major?


----------



## Rhea

WB Sisters


----------



## Rhea

I'm watching some Newlywed Show Thingy on ABC


----------



## MsStacy

Enjoying the peace (and pleasant fragrance) in my house. Inlaws are out for the evening and each of my senses are greatful!! Hubby is at work so DD3 and I are cuddling, munching popcorn and watching a movie. I'm a happy girl right now


----------



## Rhea

Awe snuggly snuggly now  

What movie?


----------



## MsStacy

Kung Fu Panda. I'm not real sure about it for a 3 year old...this is the first time I've watched it. Hubby and daughter have watched it together....not real sure what I think yet. Not that it's already too late.....! HA!

At least she chose something different tonight. I have seen CARS and Finding Nemo to the point where I can't take it anymore 

I love the snuggly!


----------



## Sandy55

Am about to go to bed as am _really_ bummed. 
Just got way too much on my plate at the moment.


----------



## MsStacy

I hope you get a good rest tonight....and LOTS of sleep


----------



## Earthmother1970

Signed my interim agreement today...now having a glass of Cabernet Franc and letting the cool breeze of freedom waft over me 

Let the emoticon celebration commence....

:lol::smthumbup::toast: :beer::catfly:lympic1::fro::cat: ray::flowerkitty::butterfly::fish::awink: :FIREdevil: :noel::ezpi_wink1::bounce::absolut::bounce: :woohoo::crazy::loser::woohoo::moon::bringiton: :angel3::bsflag::nono::bunny::wtf: :banghead: :yawn2::smnotworthy::yay::banned2:uppy::circle: :thumbup::corkysm60::2gunsfiring_v1::redcard: :iagree: :lol:

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

:allhail::allhail::allhail::allhail::allhail:


----------



## dcrim

aaawww, Stacy... (((*** HUGS ***)))

EM, wow!


----------



## Rhea

Stacy Hugs, 

EM what an emotifest that is...

I don't even think Recent can top that one

Yes Recent that's a challenge to you bud....

MAN UP!


----------



## Rhea

Hmm...I wanna post a poll

How do I make one of those thingies on here

Do tell


----------



## Veronica Jackson

I'm working and am soo tired right now.:sleeping:


----------



## snix11

wish i was working!!


----------



## recent_cloud

:sleeping::sleeping:i'm ebullient:allhail:
:soapbox::bounce::whip::FIREdevil::slap:
earthymommy:lol::sleeping::smthumbup::noel::noel:graced us:lol::smthumbup::scratchhead:
:iagree::lol::scratchhead:
:sleeping::smthumbup:
:sleeping::bounce::butterfly:issed:
with :whip::tool:her charm:rant::cat::fro: wit and amazing emotiquilts:rant::cone4::soapbox::tool:
:toast::fish::FIREdevil:


----------



## Earthmother1970

Thank you, Cloudy-Type-Guy .

Just finished cleaning out the van...ugh! Hoping it stays clean enough that I don't have to do it again before heading across to Nb with the 4 kids and the 3 cats next week. :crazy:

About to get kids something to eat before heading out to view the Canada Day fireworks! :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## dcrim

Wow, RC! Nice one!  

I got home about 1.5 hours ago. Had a day trip to do training (everything worked perfectly) and on the way back...had a half hour delay in a 5 mile backup on the interstate (for repaving work)...sheesh...

And then when I got back to the shop (my desk) had a tech call from someone who didn't understand the concept of "drag and drop"! What a nightmare...Right now, wrapping myself around a bit of rum and chillin'!  

I got a 5 day weekend ahead of me...sigh...I'll survive, I guess.  

Going to son's for 4th...cookout, fireworks (legal in MO, but only on the 4th or new years).


----------



## recent_cloud

:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
it's been a long day
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
i'm going to be interviewed tomorrow
:scratchhead:
:scratchhead:
:scratchhead:
:scratchhead:


----------



## Heidiw

I am listening to music, chatting with a good friend, checking emails, checking this website, facebook, & thinner times. Oh & playing puppies.:smthumbup:

I also had a good talk with my husband which gives us both hope. Still moving out but going to keep communication open. Worked on some of the issue between us without fighting.


----------



## Sandy55

Watching Frazier with both sons. KNOWING I must do the gym in a.m., as I made cheese nachos and had a Peroni. 

DH coming back from 12 days gone. He doesn't know I got the job I interviewed for on Tuesday!


----------



## Rhea

Congrats Sandy! yay!

I changed my avatar so it no longer looks like Rosco's chewing on some.....

hehe other than that I'm on the wind down towards slumber...I'm getting back on track slowly but surely


----------



## Sandy55

Thanks! I start Aug 10...am really happy, as I've not worked in about 16 months, and look forward to the changes that are going to come with this.

Night! Am headed off now.


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> Congrats Sandy! yay!
> hehe other than that I'm on the wind down towards slumber...I'm getting back on track slowly but surely


i'm already anxious about tomorrow, another pressure 20 hour day.

so many issues so few days.

i like the word slumber. it's poetically compelling.


----------



## dcrim

Congrats, Sandy! Knock 'em dead! 

RC, hang in there. Why so long a day? 

Went with my son (and family) firework shopping this afternoon. Gonna have a good time on the 4th (if it doesn't rain).  

Haven't decided whether or not to go to bed yet...getting a bit droopy eyed, though.


----------



## Heidiw

I'm still up & still listening to music. Just surfing the net & relaxing. I really need it!!!!ray:


----------



## snix11

Thinking about taking cooking lessons


----------



## Veronica Jackson

Husband threw my kitten this morning at me so I'm looking for a pitbull to throw at him.


----------



## MsStacy

I have a smelly, obese Mother In Law you can throw at him! It would be much more effective than a pit bull, and possibly take care of both our problems! 

I hope your kitten is ok.


----------



## Veronica Jackson

Kitten is fine, it just got attacked by the other cat. Things are so tense in the house that event he cats are fighting. Send the stank mother-in-law asap.


----------



## snix11

lol veronica  

I'll throw in an unwashed Teenager with a bad attitude two wet border collies and an unknown pile of green goo from the crisper portion of the fridge! 

In return I want a one way ticket for my ex's to the nearest deserted island.


----------



## Sandy55

Took ds 15.5 to driving lesson #4 today...three more to go. Then off to the gym - )I was SOOOOOO good after those nachos last night!) Watered the yard, plants, and am about to hop in shower and go to see The Proposal (Sandra Bullock) with two of my neighbor friends....

Adios til later!


----------



## Earthmother1970

It's the start of my last weekend in the same house with the STBX. He heads off into the conference sunset on this coming Tuesday and by the time the kids and I return from visiting my family he will have moved out.

Funny thing is that he thought nothing of accepting an invitation to a BBQ tonight, rather than getting in as much time with his kids as possible before 3 weeks apart.

Sad thing is the kids didn't think it was anything out of the ordinary - just par for the course ( if I may borrow a well worn cliche)


----------



## Rhea

Again I'm on the wind down to slumber and it's even earlier today than yesterday...ah I see a normal sleep pattern in my near future...I hope.


----------



## humpty dumpty

Right now eatting breakfast in the garden sooo peaceful !! just waiting for the rest of family to wake up so i can really start my day


----------



## Heidiw

Listening to music, chatting, facebook, playing with the puppies, oh & my husband asked me to watch some fireworks on his game. It was actually pretty cool.:smthumbup:


----------



## dcrim

Nuts...still up. 

I'm an information junkie...got to read/see it all. 

Reading various forums, watching forensic files on Tru, emails... 

Going to son's for cookout and fireworks later this afternoon. 

I need to get a life!


----------



## preso

We went out last night and saw a movie ( movie about dillinger, the ganster and it wasn't too good) then went out and ate but the place we had picked out was not open ( UGHHHHHH) so we went out to Golden Corall ... (a cafeteria- something we never do)
I loved it sooooooooooo much although husband hated it and he is still complaining about it.
I found something called "bread pudding" and it is soooooooooo very good. I also had pot roast, mashed potato, mushrooms, salad, fried shrimp,baked fish, french fries, mac and cheese, fried orka, hush puppies ( a small amount of each)
and I left full and happy....

but the husband hated it.
so.. today I'm listening to how it sucked 
and plan to do some cleaning and cooking today and watch the fireworks from the house as there are several places all around
that have displays and we can sit in the yard and watch.
No fighting traffic or crowds for us....
leave that to the young and inexperienced !!!!


----------



## Rhea

Off to work...yay...not really.

That sounds like some tasty eats up there 'cept for the fish, shrimp, and okra part lol.

Dinner w/the parents and kiddo tonight and some fireworks w/the fam. Catch ya'll laters.


----------



## preso

Tonight husband is grilling his porterhouse steaks
and he will be talking more about how the cafeteria sucked...
I am assuming this will be a "bash the caferteria, WEEKEND EVENT"

It's a good thing I don't take these things he says personally
or I'd be mad...
and I am still in bread pudding ( wow is that stuff great or what?!!)
heaven, wish I had some more for breakfast !!!

Husband:
that placed sucked!!!
Me:
Wasn't that bad, I liked everything I ate

Husband:
well mine was horrible, they don't know how to cook a steak
Me:
I didn't have steak

Husband:
well that place sucked 

( repeat every 30 minutes)... this is my day so far
lol


----------



## DeniseK

Preso....you are hilarious.....sound like a truely fun person to be around.
Me and the kids are headed to my Mom's for a cook out and fireworks. Maybe some swimming.

My sister is picking us up...since my hubby is still has my van in the mountains....he stayed, we came home.

I plan on eating and playing and loving my boys.....but my mouth is watering for some of that bread pudding. I had some in New Orleans once and it was divine.....


----------



## preso

My husband was driving me crazy 
" that cafeteria s u c k e d " 
ughhhhhh
but because I know how he is... I decided to move furniture around
something I know
he hates...
and you know I have to ask him where he thinks everything should go...
lol
he lasted 15 minutes and went to hide upstairs.
I called up
and told him I was rearranging the whole downstairs today
and it would take all day long and he yelled down he had some computer work to do and he disappeared.........

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

peace !

oh that bread pudding, let me tell you, it had a hint of RUM flavor..
and a cream sauce. I never had anything like it before and didn't even know you could make pudding out of bread.
It was soooo delicious I may go back and have another day at it.
It was the most pleasant dessert I ever experienced !!!


----------



## Rhea

Ohh...yeah don't order steak at Golden Corral...stick w/the buffet, get some roast or something lol...one time I was there when my daughter was a toddler...I was walking along seeing what kid friendly foods I was going to get her...so apparently I'd put a helping of mac and cheese on the plate and forgotten so as I moved on I swung the plate down...and slung mac and cheese all over the place hehehe...embarassing but funny now. That's my Golden Corral story...thank you and good night.


----------



## DeniseK

Ha.....I could almost eat my weight in Bread pudding. I am partial to cheesecake.....but then again...I'm partial to desert. My hubby called me "templeton" The rat off of Charolett's web...because I love desert so much....also...when I was pregnant with our last son.....my tummy was so huge.....I looked like I would tip over....so funny....and sad at the same time.....

I guess the one thing I can thank my hubby for in all this crap he has put me through....I have lost almost 25 pounds.....back in my skinny jeans...still sad!


----------



## Sandy55

Earthmother1970 said:


> he thought nothing of accepting an invitation to a BBQ tonight, rather than getting in as much time with his kids as possible before 3 weeks apart. Sad thing is the kids didn't think it was anything out of the ordinary - just par for the course ( if I may borrow a well worn cliche)


Interesting EM...my kids are same way with my dh. Same old same old: Dad's not available.

DH got back from Europe last night. We get along great, now that I am moving out.:smthumbup: Very pleasant around here except he and DS 23 keep getting in to pissing contests. Just ruins the happy atmosphere!

We just finished F of J dinner. Fried chicken, corn on cob, potato salad, strawberries for dessert. I really don't fry chicken often as it is so messy to clean off the stove, but the guys in the house love it.

Still waiting to talk to dh about my moving out....later.


----------



## sisters359

I'm feeling pretty relaxed. Took the kids to the pool all afternoon, dropped 'em at home with dad and then I took off for my school, where the beautiful grounds are a lovely, quiet, solitary place to read. Came home after finishing that book, looking for the next. It was all of 81 here today, not exactly pool weather, but then I didn't get wet, so it doesn't matter that much. I love this stage, where kids are still so easy and fun but old enough that they can be in the pool (w/lifeguards) on their own. They had a blast, I chilled w/some of my gals, and had zero things to do or worry about. I miss the beach, but other than that, everything is pretty darn good.


----------



## Sandy55

All's quiet on the household front. :smthumbup: DH and I are having a glass of wine. He is telling me: "Sometimes you really come up with some creative solutions..." (Fourth of July Fireworks thread :smthumbup::smthumbup

I think DH is going to be a happy camper in an hour or so...


----------



## dcrim

Had a WONDERFUL time with son & family (both vets, ex military) watching fireworks! The BEST I've seen in my lifetime!

But got to thinking (I know, my downfall) ... it's not about the fireworks..but the freedom we enjoy and the American life style. And the people who got us here. 

I'm a 'nam vet (with all the negativity that entails) ...my (younger) son is a nuke vet. Other brothers were gulf war vet and retired (both dead now), ex MM1 and HT1 (Navy will know what those are). 

I can't help crying...sorry... I wish they were both still here... I miss celebrating with them. With those who "understand". 

He!!, I should just go to sleep...just another day in the life of someone...

I hope you all had a happy holiday.


----------



## trev

dcrim hope your ok....

Right now im watching my wife sleep thinking how lucky i am to still be married to her and how amazing she is  want this moment to last forever !


----------



## dcrim

Trev...yeah, doing fine. 

It don't mean nothing, as I said. 

I'm still here and living life. 

So glad you can watch your lovely wife sleep. Take care of her, cherish her, always.


----------



## DeniseK

My heart goes out to you dcrim. Thank you for your service to our country. Thank you for your family's service to our country. No matter how those experiences have shaped and molded you....it was a great sacrifice you made.

No one really seems to appreciate how wars change people and how you have to deal afterwards. Too many people just take all of this freedom we have for granted. Makes me sick.

Hold your head up. I for one am proud of you.



Me....I am sitting here waiting for the kids to get up....we are heading off to church in an hour or so. Mom let me borrow her expidition until my hubby gets back from his family vacation with my van....long story...different thread. 

Anyway....4th was pretty good. Kids had fun. I held it together....but boy am I dreading today....He and his family come home....it makes my stomach turn. Kinda wish they would just stay...FOREVER.


----------



## preso

Eating re-heated grill hot dogs.
There is a new hot dog on the market... ANGUS BEEF.

wow they are good.
This is not the best thing to be eating, but it's a holiday weekend.

I have some melon in the fridge, guess I'll eat that for lunch.

I woke up this morning and husband had watered the lawn, made coffee........... woah... is it Christmas or something?

At least he has forgotten about golden corral cafeteria today


----------



## Sandy55

Oh, my! Hotdogs in the morning, P? I hope you heated them . Man, I can't eat in the a.m.; I usually eat about 10am or past that. I just do coffee x3.

Woke about 0530. Watched dh sleep - haven't done that in quite some time. We actually fell sleep kind of wrapped around each other last night, first time for that in I don't know how long. I think just being honest with each other yesterday regarding the stress levels and resentments I have was a HUGE help.

This a.m. we sat on deck having coffee together. He wanted to go to church, but I didn't want to. We went to a church for a year or two, but his schedule makes it spotty attendance. Therefore I just didn't want to go as it always feels like a bunch of strangers and I don't care for that. 

We decided to take DS 15.5 to Apple Store today and to get DH some good cologne. Last night as we were talking our "issues" I mentioned to him: "I really wish you would wear cologne like you ALWAYS used to do, I really love cologne and you smelling good, it is sexy". He says: "Well, why don't we go get me some tomorrow...". :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> At least he has forgotten about golden corral cafeteria today


I really liked your Golden Corral scenario, P. My DH likes Golden Corral and I am the one like your DH...I don't like GC.  Too easy to over eat and the last one we went to the kids in the place were like breathing on the food, touching it.....I just can't take breathed on food....


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> Oh, my! Hotdogs in the morning, P? I hope you heated them



yep, heated them in the microwave
and it was not breakfast... as I'd been up for hours.

Cleaned the house and did some laundry... now ready to watch some TV on my husbands HDTV and take a nap.

Too bad it's Sunday, I have some errands to run and would like to do them and get them over.
Drinking pink lemonade................ and going into my effexor
blur... which is good for napping.


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> I just can't take breathed on food....



okkkkkkkkkkkkkk
I can't take food that is still breathing !:lol:


----------



## Sandy55

Just got back from shopping with DH, he found a jacket on sale. Sport coat, rather. He hasn't bought one in years, though he is always looking. He is going to take me to a movie in a little bit.


----------



## Veronica Jackson

My youngest daughter is with her dad and my oldest missed me and wanted to come home and watch movies with me. We watched Mean Girls. The H isn't home and wasn't all weekend, I hope he is hanging with friends and letting go of some steam before he comes home.

I also feel kind of hurt by some comments that were made in one of my threads


----------



## Heidiw

Sitting here listening to music & surfing the net. Just waiting for laundry to get done before I break down my computer & leave. Then I will be starting another journey for now until I either come home to my husband or an empty house.

I hate packing & hate unpacking!!! It SUCKS!


----------



## snix11

Hi everybody.. catching up on work due Tuesday and hanging out with the one remaining 'little' kid in the house, the 1 yr old. And playing with the new kitten. Haven't named her yet - Little bit, cali (she's a calico) or maybe pixel


----------



## dcrim

Veronica -- I saw that post... (((*** HUGS ***)))! I noticed the new avatar.  

Sandy, woohoo.  

Heidiw -- I just finished mine a half hour ago. I normally do it on Sunday mornings...but was out of quarters. Had to go to wally world (bought a couple of Jeff Dunham DVDs -- very funny ventriloquist!!!!) to get a roll. 

Snix -- an old GF called her newest "Lil Bit". I think I like Pixel, myself.


----------



## Sandy55

Got back from movie: Public Enemy (Dillinger/Depp) it was worth seeing, good, but some of the shooting scenes scared the living c out of me, just took totally by surprise.

Frying up some bacon to make DSs and DH BLTs, late dinner. Then to bed early, as woke up at 5:30am...


----------



## dcrim

I watched Merlin on TV. I didn't know it was a series. I enjoy stories of that time. 

Nothing else on TV so I'm watching the DVDs I got this afternoon. Thinking about getting something for dinner.


----------



## snix11

Just had a long painful talk with dh. whew. I cried, but kept my cool. 
He's still convinced the reason he's leaving me is that he can't be the man I want him to be.

Yeeeesh. Of all the stupid reasons! oh well.


----------



## SFladybug

Still trying to decide about Twitter, but saw one that made me laugh. Thought you all might enjoy 

*pop* *pop pop* Hee hee! *popopopopopopopopopopop* *pop* Imaginary bubble wrap.


----------



## SFladybug

dcrim said:


> But got to thinking (I know, my downfall) ... it's not about the fireworks..but the freedom we enjoy and the American life style. And the people who got us here.


:iagree: Thanks to all the vets who have been willing to sacrifice for us all.


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim: I served in Desert Storm with a guy who was a medic in Vietnam, a Chief MSgt. Some of the stuff he went through. Hats off to you for being VV. Thanks.


----------



## Heidiw

Unpacked (sort of) & surfing the net at my parents house. :banghead:

Feeling a million things running thru my system right now.


----------



## dcrim

I deleted my post...I'll send a PM.


----------



## DeniseK

Hubby moved out today. He brought his dad and brother and his brother's wife....the one who is a trouble maker. I said she wasn't allowed on my property. An exciting evening began with the police....(I called) coming to make sure she left. I have to pray hard not to hate her.....cause she only came to be nosey and put herself in the situation she had no business or need to be in. What was she going to contribute to the moving out?

Anyway....took him too long. Swears there is no one else. Says I don't love him...even though I told him I still do....very much.

I'm trying not to freak out too much.....Praying...loving my boys and getting ready for bed...work tomorrow.


Sucks.


----------



## dcrim

Sandy -- THANK YOU, girl! 

I'm glad we have the freedoms that we do and a heartfelt thanks for all who protect those freedoms!


----------



## snix11

Hang in there Denise... nowhere to go but up from here, right?


----------



## Veronica Jackson

Thanks dcrim. I'm hanging with community youth for my summer work placement. Children are healers.

Aww Denise, I hope all goes well for you. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Sandy55

Woke AGAIN at 0530, DH was just flopping all over the darn bed. It is this way everytime he gets back from trips, for the first three days he has to get re-adjusted, crossing all those time zones for 14 days, he says he only sleeps for 5 hours at a time! 

So I got up, let dogs out, headed to gym and did an hour and forty-five minutes, came back took a short nap. 

Looking at apartments on line and at CityData on Austin.


----------



## preso

I have some cooking to do... UGH

cooking will sure make you not want to eat. I just hate cooking.

The kitchen is my least favorite room of the house.

Anytime I find cooking better and bearable my husband comes in there and takes over... and buys crazy stuff.. I end up throwing 
so much out at the end of the week and have to start all over with meal planning.
I find this very unpleasant even when it goes well.

Today:
slice leaftover steaks into strips to place on lettuce
and maybe some on pasta

home made bananna pudding

crackers and cheese with peppers and mushrooms

I am using the sam adams beer ( we both hate it) in the fridge to keep bugs off my rose bushes, works well too
Just open the bottle, cover the hole with my thumb, shake and
spray. Only 9 more bottles left.


----------



## dcrim

Oh, wow! What a waste of Sammy!  Try cycling it through your kidneys first!


----------



## Sandy55

Oh, wow! I did not KNOW beer kept bugs off the roses...(as I rush to the frig grab a Peroni and head out to my rose bushes...):rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

I only ever used beer for my hair, not my roses....


----------



## preso

yes works well keeping aphids and other type bugs off

shake up the bottle with your thumb over the bottle opening and spray them.

my roses never looked better

I got that tid bit from a gardening magazine and it does work


----------



## Veronica Jackson

^^that's because you got drunk roses!


----------



## preso

they are happy drunk !!!



going to take a nap now, all that food prep 
and cooking has me ready for a nap.
yuck


----------



## dcrim

Veronica Jackson said:


> ^^that's because you got drunk roses!


HA HA HA HA LOL!! Nice, VJ!


----------



## MsStacy

preso said:


> yes works well keeping aphids and other type bugs off


Wow...great tip. Sounds like it would work on my tomato plants. Might give the tomatoes a little extra zip in the end too. 

I'm a little conflicted though :scratchhead:....I am cherishing my beers these days and don't want to waste them.


----------



## preso

MsStacy said:


> Wow...great tip. Sounds like it would work on my tomato plants. Might give the tomatoes a little extra zip in the end too.
> 
> I'm a little conflicted though :scratchhead:....I am cherishing my beers these days and don't want to waste them.


This beer we bought, we don't like it.
Thats why its going in the garden. I hated to just throw it out
and nobody will take it or drink any. I read its good for roses to keep off bugs and tried it... and it worked well.
Otherwise I would not be using B$E$E$R... 

just trying to recycle it since no one wants to drink it.

I have some good canadian whiskey... now that would NEVER be recycled ! although not a big drinker, that is some good smooth whiskey and I do love whiskey sours every now and then.


----------



## Sandy55

Studying for medication test on Wed for new employer.  Am not a good med calculation test taker. Practice, practice!:smthumbup:


----------



## dcrim

mmmm, just had a salad and baked potato (with butter and salt & pepper)! Thinking of doing that again!  It was soooo goooddd.


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim: Sounds good and a good distraction from all these word problems....


----------



## dcrim

Well, I'd be happy to cook for you, too! It's not gourmand...but satisfying.  

BTW a gourmet is someone who likes to eat. A gourmand is someone who likes to cook. So many people don't know this!


----------



## Genki455

deployed in iraq... thinking of my wife who is so wonderful... wondering a lot about a lot


----------



## preso

I'm going to get glasses today. I can never decide which frames to get and it takes me a long time to choose. Have to try on every pair they have. 
Glasses are really amazing, go from blind to visual acuity in 3 seconds.
Sandy good luck on your med test, I recall taking them before 
for employment. I'm retired now and don't miss all that. If I ever go to work again, I'm going to be a professional fisherwoman


----------



## Veronica Jackson

Praying for Genki455 right now.


----------



## Sandy55

Genki455 said:


> deployed in iraq... thinking of my wife who is so wonderful... wondering a lot about a lot



I was deployed for Desert Storm in Nov 1990. We spent a lot of time in the casual bar watching scud missles being launched. 


Stay safe. :smthumbup:


----------



## Sandy55

Dcrim: gourmand! Interesting, I didn't KNOW that!! Learn something new on these forums everyday.

DD dropped Gkiddos off about 45 min ago; my dd is expecting #4 baby July 20...so she has frequent OB/specialist appointments as she also has brain cancer (in abeyance). 

Am ready to leave to go study, as soon as she returns; am reviewing my meds for my testing for my new job. 
Just brushing up, as its been a _few_ months. 

IT RAINED YESTERDAY!!!! My flowers and lawn: :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup: 

SOOOO wonderful. 

Texas has two rainy seasons: May and Oct. Was beginning to think we'd not see any rain again until October.


----------



## Rhea

preso said:


> yes works well keeping aphids and other type bugs off
> 
> shake up the bottle with your thumb over the bottle opening and spray them.
> 
> my roses never looked better
> 
> I got that tid bit from a gardening magazine and it does work


There's some other concoction that helps grass that includes beer too...funny my parents read it somewhere, you mix it all together inc some beer (my non drinking parents ((Well for the most part)) chose to use Keystone lol) anyway you mix it together spread said concoction on grass whilst walking on the law in studded golf shoes for arreation (Sp) haha my Daddy doens't play gold either but to see him walking the lawn in golf shoes spreading said concoction was funny...BUT it did wonders for the grass...funny what can be done w/what eh?

Beer makes hair shiney and soft...I've done that before


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> I was deployed for Desert Storm in Nov 1990. We spent a lot of time in the casual bar watching scud missles being launched.
> 
> 
> Stay safe. :smthumbup:


My parents were both in the Desert Shield/Desert Storm. My step Mom earned her purple heart from being perm disabled due to some dibilitating muscular something or other "Gulf War Syndrome" over there. Something about a contaminated set of vaccinations etc they were given before and during  Sad...but she pushes through...it's just scary...she's never been "diagnosed" with something but has been tested for everything...something about the "messages" don't get from the brain to the muscles so therefor the muscles go dormant....again scary...My Dad was vaccinated from the same lot...I guess it can lie dormant and never do a thing to you (My Daddy) or can just pop up one day and start to take it's tole. 

My prayers and thanks to all you current and vet soldiers. Much love.


----------



## Rhea

Wow...the MJ memorial is intense...gotta love Mariah Carey, although she does some odd things damn that woman does have a God given voice to sing.


----------



## preso

Today I am on KP or kitchen partrol
and cleaning out the fridge, prepping food, gathering trash
for pickup in the morning, figuring out the weeks meals and
taking food out of the freezer.
Then total clean up of kitchen... its a few hours of work for sure.

This is my housewife routine, since I no longer work and husband pays the bills, I take care of the house and most of the meals, except when he decides he has had enough of my cooking and goes int here to take over for a meal.


Lots of veggies and fruit for me.... with a little meat
and lots of meat for him with lil bit of veggies and fruit...

This afternoon I'm going to watch some movies I've taped on the DVR as it's too hot to be outside.

Not much going on here.


----------



## preso

Rhea said:


> Wow...the MJ memorial is intense...gotta love Mariah Carey, although she does some odd things damn that woman does have a God given voice to sing.


You know I thought she sounded like MJ when she sang !!!!:scratchhead:


----------



## Rhea

preso said:


> You know I thought she sounded like MJ when she sang !!!!:scratchhead:


LOL  Her hand gestures annoyed me though when she was singing.


----------



## snix11

Wow... just got a 678.00 electric bill. They said they made an adjustment. WHAT???!!!!


----------



## preso

I called my electric company about 6 weeks ago and asked the to lower the rate since my contract ewas over and they did by about 1/4.
When I opened my last electric bill and it was only 136.00
I flipped out as we have had the AC running like mad.

CALL THEM and ask them to lower your rate as electricity prices ( pewr kwt hour) are down all over !


----------



## dcrim

I had a relatively large bill (large for me) from January. 

I asked them to let me pay it in installments (3 months). 

You might also check to see if they have an averaging program which will kep your bills fairly constant over the year.


----------



## humpty dumpty

taught katie how to ride her bike today  was hilarious shes been begging to be grown up and have her training wheels of for weeks ...finally got round to doing it and off she went  very proud of her .


----------



## dcrim

Congratulations! Now she'll be pedaling her rear all over the place.


----------



## Sandy55

Gads, Snix....either you have a big house, or something is wrong with your A/C! My daughter has about 3,200 sq ft and her bill was $340. mine was $169.00 and there was a surcharge for high usage on mine! I have this little one story "cottage" house....


----------



## Sandy55

Got back around 3pm from taking my meds test for my new job. It was LONG and difficult. Have no clue how I managed to pass it as it had some LONG, multistep calculations and sometimes the answers just didn't always look right. But got it DONE and passed.:smthumbup: Am thrilled. Got my new ID badge, gonna feel good to make some $$$ again.


----------



## preso

I'm planning to paint my kitchen cabinets white.
Already decided,decided on the color of white too.. now just waiting for a good sale on paint and primer to come around.

Guess I'll buy 2 gallons of paint to do them and one gallon primer.

Wish they sold 3 gallons of paint in one container like they do 2 gallons as I really need extra to touch up some doors and baseboards that match.


----------



## snix11

Congrats sandy!! I'm still trying for work, ANY work. The temp agencies tell me i'm over qualified and won't even consider me. I did talk to one group today where I can go around and repair car wash equipment. Yes, the house is big 3800sq feet, but not THAT big. and yes, the ac units are horrid ,but I don't have the 8k to fix/replace them.


----------



## dcrim

Congrats, Sandy!

Meanwhile, I'm trying to shut things down before going home and still getting tech calls!! They stopped for now, maybe I can hit the DnD button...


----------



## Sandy55

Thanks!

Snix, I know A/C units that are old tend to really rack up the stupid KWH! Terrible. When I remodeled this house I put in new HVAC and it is really efficient, but then again, the house is just at 2,000sq ft. and I insulated the crap out of it.

Am just chilling tonight, slept like crap last night, worrying about taking that silly test today. So hope to really sleep well tonight.


----------



## Rhea

I'm sorting through old child support paperwork looking for the kiddo's SSN and rewriting a resume...fun fun fun...bet you all wish you were here w/me don't ya now?


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea: Don't you have any tax returns? Hmmm...sounds like fun, new resume. What sort of work do you do?

Thought I was headed to bed early, got a second wind. Vac'd and dusted the whole house, then cleaned the kitchen (was gone all day, so the "guys" make a holy mess). Wonder how it will be when I am gone? 

Am actually sitting here watching some medical show about parasites...yuk and having a beer. 

Thirsty...must be the 103 temp today....


----------



## JDPreacher

Sending emails to colleges for my overly smart (assed) oldest...Jesus, I have one about to go to college and one about to come out of the womb...talk about a dichotomy...

Preacher


----------



## preso

Getting ready for my afternoon nap.

This is the first time in my life I've been a housewife/ homemaker. 
I must say, It's nice. Much nicer than the 30 plus years I spent working my butt off...................

But, 
I feel I missed out on 30 years housewifing and naps. Some women have been doing this their whole lives !
wow !!!


----------



## dcrim

My, my! What a lofty goal to aspire to!  Love it! And here I am fighting to stay awake (even though I went to bed a little early last night). 

I'm waiting for half a dozen people to call back with credit card info for stuff they ordered. 

Otherwise, catching up on TAM...


----------



## Veronica Jackson

Chewing gum and trying to calm down after finding out that after having worked for three weeks, I only get paid for one because of some dumb payroll policy. Grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Sandy55

Dropped ds 15.5 to driving lesson, then went to workout. Picked him back up two hours later, came home and listened to dh cranking at both sons. They say "That's our Dad!". Geez, nice to be remembered as a grouch. Took both sons to weight lifting equipment store, browsed. DS 15.5 too tall for most pull up bar stands!; guess I'll have to hang a bar from a tree in the back yard! 

Equipment too expensive, so thinking about getting them club membership so they can go workout together...


----------



## Sandy55

Veronica Jackson said:


> Chewing gum and trying to calm down after finding out that after having worked for three weeks, I only get paid for one because of some dumb payroll policy. Grrrrrrrr.....


Yes, often get paid two weeks in arrears. Bummer V.


----------



## preso

Have to declutter in prep for moving for retirement. Going through books now. It seems I am having trouble parting with my books. Guess I love books.

I load up a box every week and stop by a store that buys used books on my way to the grocery store. Now its getting down to the nitty gritty with them.
Do I really need to keep the "complete works of Oscar Wilde" ??
no
but I want to........................

Having a hard time parting with my books, but sure don't want to take them if I'm not going to use them.
I'm looking at the move as a new phase of life and will I really need all these books?


----------



## Sandy55

We downsized in 2005; moved, still brought too much with us, had all that in two storage places, then moved it all to the garage and then had a huge yard sale, hauled the rest off to Goodwill, sold some on Craig's and Ebay.

My dh had fits over every single thing I got rid of. But I was the ONE doing all the organizing, packing, sorting and shuffling around the last 4 years that I'd been "losing stuff".

We went from a 6,200 sq ft house (with four garages and a basement) to a 2,000 sq ft house with two car garage. It was a VERY tight fit....but you know? It feels so much more comfy and instead of five bathrooms to clean I have two - and ds's clean theirs, I clean mine.


----------



## Rhea

Making tacos for dinner...ole!


----------



## recent_cloud

:corkysm60::corkysm60::corkysm60:
:corkysm60::corkysm60::corkysm60:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
i finished editing a script and enjoyed looking at
rheas doggie:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:
:scratchhead::smthumbup:
:biggrinangelA::yay::smnotworthy::catfly:
:catfly::yay::biggrinangelA::smnotworthy:


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> :corkysm60::corkysm60::corkysm60:
> :corkysm60::corkysm60::corkysm60:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> i finished editing a script and enjoyed looking at
> rheas doggie:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:
> :scratchhead::smthumbup:
> :biggrinangelA::yay::smnotworthy::catfly:
> :catfly::yay::biggrinangelA::smnotworthy:



Yay for my doggie


----------



## SFladybug

uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Doggy froggy hello to ya'll tonight. Just came back from a work-out and it feels great!!


----------



## dcrim

Nice emoticons, everyone!  

I woke up a little while ago, from a nap, hungry. Made some campbells chicken noodle soup and a turkey sandwich. mmm, mmm...GOOD!  Wish I had some grapes - cool, juicy...mmmmm...

Watching Cr-r-r-raig Furgeson on TV. Love the Scottish accent!


----------



## recent_cloud

SFladybug said:


> uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
> uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> Doggy froggy hello to ya'll tonight. Just came back from a work-out and it feels great!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
:rofl::iagree::corkysm60::iagree::rofl::corkysm60::iagree:
it's peruvian sliding frog dance time
:corkysm60::bounce::corkysm60::bounce:
:bounce::corkysm60::bounce::corkysm60:
:corkysm60::bounce::corkysm60::bounce:
:bounce::corkysm60::bounce::corkysm60:
and good luck:smthumbup::smthumbup::lol:to earthymom:scratchhead: as she embarks:allhailn adventure untold :scratchhead:with a chorus of precious cargo


----------



## recent_cloud

this thread :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
needs:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:crazy::cussing::crazy::cussing::crazy::cussing:
:soapbox::noel::slap::awink::smcowboy::wtf:


----------



## Rhea

Woah...I think the dancing emotithingies are starting to make me feel not sober....


----------



## preso

I'm cooking
making:

breaded pork chops
mashed potato
mushroom gravy
salad
corn
jello with cool whip

______________________________________ yum


----------



## Sandy55

P: Wow, sounds great! Yummy!

Hand water day today. Been outside holding hose for last two hours. Funny thing is, when am outside holding hose in front yard, people stop to talk...and....talk....and talk......


----------



## preso

I just watered the yard, even with sprinklers, I end up getting all sweaty like I just ran around the block. 
I SURE HATE MID SUMMER !!!!
My sprinkler system broke and I dont care to replace it, so just use sprinklers.

Sure is miserable hot out. Muggy too. ugh

Dinner was awesome. I cook more now than I ever have because I have the time and someone to help me eat it, the problem is my husband wants meals like this every day and I just can't do this everyday because I don't like to cook that much. He can eat so much meat !!!!

How much meat is a person supposed to eat a day? I figure 4 to 6 oz of meat PER DAY... not at each meal !!
I told him he's gonna get GOUT and he said for me to worry about my own food intake.
Fine..............
but I'm not cooking everyday or making meals with meat all the time. Bad enough all the soda pop he drinks.
THESE PORK CHOPS BETTER NOT BE GONE BY MORNING !!!


----------



## Sandy55

Actually Americans eat WAAAAYYYYY too much protein. Meat twice a week is plenty; or a couple eggs a week. A handful of nuts two or three times a week.....

Nuts. Hmmm...gads. Been too long....


----------



## Sandy55

I guess now you know what I am doing RIGHT NOW? Thinking about getting laid.


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> I guess now you know what I am doing RIGHT NOW? Thinking about getting laid.



I think that sometimes too but the thought passes quickly... maybe you need some effexor ?:lol::lol::lol::rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> I think that sometimes too but the thought passes quickly... maybe you need some effexor ?:lol::lol::lol::rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

My dh is sitting here beside me, has on his earphones, listening to and playing with his......ipod, AND with the flat screen TV on, watching some SciFi show (talk about multitasking....:rofl

then I broke up laughing reading your post P, and he just yells:

"What, what?". He has on the damn earphones with music cranked up and the tv blaring away...

and I am sitting here cracking up laughing...Effexor....:rofl::rofl:

Sometimes I sit here and think: Thirty years ago, a Friday night was WONDERFUL, snazzing up to go partying, dates...and now here I am...THIS is Friday night! 

:rofl::rofl: Laughing at P's Effexor, ha ha :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

P: You KNOW dcrim is going to pop in here in a minute and see "Sandy" "Laid"....and make some remark....dcrim, where are YOUUUUUU??????

Wanna make any bets? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## preso

TV TIME FOR ME !!!
I did laundry today, 3 loads............

going to have some sugar free pink lemonade and watch 
King of the Hill and Family Guy on the DVR.
I like those cartoons


----------



## dcrim

Sandy55 said:


> P: You KNOW dcrim is going to pop in here in a minute and see "Sandy" "Laid"....and make some remark....dcrim, where are YOUUUUUU??????
> 
> Wanna make any bets? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Well, Sandy -- I was getting laid...on the couch watching scifi!  dozed off and had to wait for the repeat a couple hours later to see what I missed!  

I'mmmm bbbaaaaaccccckkkkkk!!!  

Ok, you need to get laid! It's good for you. If he won't, get a toy and do so while he's watching TV.  Show him what he's missing (out on)!


----------



## Sandy55

Dcrim... I was over on the other thread with CG and saw your post there.... So funny.

Well, am up way too early and hardly slept at all. Anticipation of taking ds 15.5 to airport at 5a.m., as he is flying to Baltimore today to see his older sister; she is 21 this summer, and a senior in college there in that dangerous place, Baltimore. 

So, little brother going to go see big sis and discover what big sisters do in college. (Heaven help us....).


----------



## Sandy55

Back from airport...at about 7a.m.; DS heading off on jet wings into morning dawn light. He is my last child and knowing everything he does is the "last" of my active mothering kind of makes me feel weird, not sad, just weird. 

As if a new Chapter is beginning.....

Trying to decide what to do with the day. Shall I vac up dog hair first, or change bed sheets, clean, or go visit grandkiddos and see how very pregnant daughter is doing....due any day. She calls me each a.m. and reports: "I woke up pregnant.....AGAIN! " She already has three: 8, 6, 5.....what the heck she is going to do with another.....sheesh.


----------



## preso

Husband and I are teaching dog to retrive the paper and bring it to us. We are working in the house at present. Husband goes out to get it, gives it to the dog and dog brings it to me.


In time, we will send him outside to bring the paper in !


----------



## Sandy55

Cool! Have been outside throwing ball for Leo...he LOVES working for me...German Sheps are that way. Except he keeps plowing over my azaleas, and geraniums, and anything that isn't at least 4 feet tall. 

DS 15 just called me from his layover in Chicago OHare...is managing fine...big boy.


----------



## preso

Today is saturday... already ????????
yikes.

what shall I do today? hmmm. I'm not quite used to being retired yet... I get to do anything I want !!!!
I think I'll go run to the store real quick as I saw something in the newspaper I want to buy 

If it weren't so hot I would be working on being more social but in this heat, there is no way. In the fall when its under 80-85 degrees as the daytime high, I plan to work on that more.
For now....................................
planning on sticking close to home till this heat breaks........ ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh
its so hot outside.


----------



## dcrim

Sandy -- I lived in Laurel, MD for a few years...15 minutes from BWI (in the area for 25 years). 

Baltimore is not a bad place. 

I've been to the inner harbor many times. Been on the sub, been to Medieval Times (daughter's BD), etc. It's a nice city...but it is a city. 

uugghh...o'hare...hate that airport!  And LAX! (yes, I travel)


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> Sandy -- I lived in Laurel, MD for a few years...15 minutes from BWI (in the area for 25 years).
> 
> Baltimore is not a bad place.
> 
> I've been to the inner harbor many times. Been on the sub, been to Medieval Times (daughter's BD), etc. It's a nice city...but it is a city.
> 
> uugghh...o'hare...hate that airport!  And LAX! (yes, I travel)


Well, she is 5'0" and a size 2. Her college is very close to John Hopkins, not a great part of the city. She managed to be with a group of students (four of them) one night, coming down a street and a group of black teenage boys ran to their side of the street and proceeded to beat the hell out of two in her group. She has managed nearly four years without being beaten to death, shot, or raped....and I still am holding my breath.

It is scary, but the college does have security to escort her most times...

I love the Baltimore harbor, too. The aquarium, the Hard Rock Cafe on the water...but Baltimore is rough, without a doubt. No place for a 5'0 105 pound young lady at night.


----------



## dcrim

Well, I'd agree with that premise for any large city!

There's a reason I didn't live in DC (or Baltimore) -- mostly due to the commute.  

I could have turned out to be one of those guys...I guess, being the thinker I am, I didn't see a future in that. 

I'm glad she didn't come to harm...

I always lock my doors when I'm away. People often ask me why do I do that. I tell them I grew up with people like me!  sheesh...


----------



## Sandy55

Well, DS made it to see his sister in Baltimore! :smthumbup: 

Just getting ready to feed snakes. Thawing mice. Just love this....NOT


----------



## dcrim

Sandy -- mmm, sounds yummy!  

I'm watching Harry Potter since there's nothing else on TV. Not really "watching" so much as listening. 

About to go make something for dinner...


----------



## preso

In cleaning dog hair off the floor, I've gotten into a project to really CLEAN the den. There is dog hair everywhere, The downfall of having dogs....................................

My husband saw that I was doing and decided to take a nap
hahaha !!!


----------



## Sandy55

What kind of dog do you have? I should have a hairless German Shepherd if all the hair laying around is any indicator, but he just keeps growing more! I vac every single day....

Got up at 7, played with dogs, drank coffee and read Sunday paper while on the deck; went and worked out 100 minutes! :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## preso

I just did errands ( bank, grocery store)
and finished up my cleaning. Moved stuff around in the den, it sure looks better and there is more room.

Went through very old magazines and tore out any articles I want to save and bagged them up for trash as I'm slowly decluttering 
for our retirement and moving.

Bought groceries for the week, but husband already complaining, cherries not sweet enough, etc etc...
too damn bad.
I told him to stop watching so many cooking shows as we aren't going to be eating like the TV shows.


Bought cherries, banannas, stuff to make home made quesidillas
( tomato, avacado, ground turkey, lettuce) , stuff for baked potato and spicy hot sausage ( sausage for him, not me)... ground turkey to add to ramen noodles, or whatever....

Greek yougurt and strawberries, ceral and milk

cooking now...
hope this lasts till friday as I hate going to the grocery store so many times per week.


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> What kind of dog do you have? I should have a hairless German Shepherd if all the hair laying around is any indicator, but he just keeps growing more! I vac every single day....
> 
> Got up at 7, played with dogs, drank coffee and read Sunday paper while on the deck; went and worked out 100 minutes! :smthumbup::smthumbup:



I have a heeler mix and aussie mix. The aussie could be full blood austrailan shepard, not sure, it is less than a year old. They are very good dogs.
The aussie is a little lazy, the heeler is a little nervous. 
On my profile is a dog that looks like my aussie. He is very soft and sweet.
He loves doing the newspaper trick. My husband hands him the newspaper and he runs across the house to me and gives it to me.
The heeler is already trained, she does many tricks and is a great dog but getting old.

I went to laminate flooring, its great, I dust mop daily. I like it better than carpet for many reasons. Its easy to clean up for one.


----------



## Sandy55

Up at 7; did the dog thing - food, play; watered a few daylilies; having coffee, doing laundry. 

DH talking about going to  Big Bend National Park. 

OKKAAAYYYYY: Must realize yesterday it was 101 here...let's drive four hours and go view the heat waves coming up off the ROCK hills and "enjoy" the seriously droughted SouthWest Texas landscape...

Beach I could understand only 3 hours away...but Big Bend?

God, please tell me he isn't serious. The first outing he's asked me to go on and it is to Big Bend.... In December, yes, but JULY???????????


----------



## JDPreacher

Woke up early Saturday, drove 2.5 hours one way to pick up my daughter...then drove an hour each way to do a wedding...then back home to watch the UFC fight...

Sunday...moved...all friggin' day...moved...ugh! Worn, out, bruised, battered and swollen...no sleep Sunday night, cat was barking, new house...

Monday, dying, tired...so not wanting to be at work...but at least everything is done and transferred...can go home and relax...

Preacher


----------



## preso

JDPreacher said:


> Woke up early Saturday, drove 2.5 hours one way to pick up my daughter...then drove an hour each way to do a wedding...then back home to watch the UFC fight...
> 
> Sunday...moved...all friggin' day...moved...ugh! Worn, out, bruised, battered and swollen...no sleep Sunday night, cat was barking, new house...
> 
> Monday, dying, tired...so not wanting to be at work...but at least everything is done and transferred...can go home and relax...
> 
> Preacher



I hate moving.
Thats why when we move to our retirement house, I plan to move "light".. and why I'm decluttering.
Last time I moved was intomy house, that was over 20 years ago and it took me 5 years to unpack ( working a lot).

I hate moving !!!


----------



## JDPreacher

Next time we move, we are liquidating 95% of everything we own, kids included...

Preacher


----------



## preso

JDPreacher said:


> Next time we move, we are liquidating 95% of everything we own, kids included...
> 
> Preacher


Thats what we're doing too 

Every day before trashman comes I dump a bag of something.
I'm starting early as to do it the easy way this time.
When we do move, in a few years... there will be no fluff.. we are only taking the basics.
( we are movinbg cross country)


----------



## trev

dont even talk about throwing things away made the biggest mistake ever throwing my wifes wedding dress away !! right now im doing the best to get her to talk to me


----------



## snix11

eating my meal for the day - frosted miniwheats blueberry muffin flavored with fresh blueberries on top


----------



## Sandy55

Just finished shredding crock pot of chicken "fajita" meat, cooked that all day, and house smells great. Tortillas ready, warming.

Waiting til later to go mail reptiles to daughter in Baltimore. Get rid of those suckers....:smthumbup: Can't mail them until "evening" hours...got the boxes ready, drilled holes all over them for ventilation...."popcorn" to pack them in...hope they make it! 
Overnighting them....

DH just dashed out of the house, as the coffee maker died. OMG you'd have thought the world was ending..... :rofl::rofl:

Only thing that could happen worse than coffee maker dying is if they no longer grew tobacco....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dcrim

Sandy -- ROTFLOL!


----------



## Earthmother1970

Sitting here in the countryside, waiting for my dial up internet pages to load...but feeling pretty damn relaxed.

Wondering why the STBX says he will call the children IF he finds the time, rather than FINDING the time to telephone them...but I'm more likely to figure out a way to make perfumed pigs fly....oh wait, they jump into their Armani suits and hop on planes to Germany?


----------



## MsStacy

:lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol:


----------



## XiaSulin

Mmm, well one of the kids woke up crying because she didn't feel well today, so most of the morning was spent making sure she was alright and the other two were occupied.

For them I spent like 15-30 minutes spinning the water around in the tub for the bubbles in the bath to reach the top. Prepared some tea and honey. Took temperatures that sorta thing.

Then we decided a trip to the store was necessary. So my husband headed off which took about 2 hours total (we don't have a car). He came back. Gave her some motrin, not too long after she began to feel better.

Then they were hungry so finally we put together a pizza that actually didn't come out as bad as I thought it would be :O.

And right now they're eating pizza and I'm exhausted and ready to sleep.


----------



## recent_cloud

:scratchhead::scratchhead:



Earthmother1970 said:


> Wondering why the STBX says he will call the children IF he finds the time,


:scratchhead:issed:

:slap:ray::scratchhead: a father :FIREdevil:never has to :scratchhead::scratchhead::slap:find the time:noel::noel::noel:for his kids:fish::awink::bounce:
:bounce::allhail::scratchhead:


----------



## Rhea

Mmmmm beer!


----------



## recent_cloud

:absolut::absolut::absolut::absolut:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
yes beer:rofl::scratchhead::fish::fish::slap:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Veronica Jackson

I am about to do the Turbo Jam Cardio Party this morning.

I wish all of you a fantastic summer day


----------



## voivod

Veronica Jackson said:


> I am about to do the Turbo Jam Cardio Party this morning.
> 
> I wish all of you a fantastic summer day


y'know, that turbo jam is one hell of a workout...for all you fat dudes out there (i was one, still tend to it) turbo jam is good. great cardio and hot, fit babes.

you fatty dudes who have a hard time getting pumped up to work out...watching the vid is great motivation to do the workout.

enjoy the workout and the resulting endorphine rush.


----------



## preso

Watering the yard................................


its drying up and dying with the 100 plus degree temps. Oh how I hate summer in the south. Can't wait to move back to the northeast USA.


----------



## MsStacy

2 hours at the gym this morning....YES! 

I feel great!


----------



## Sandy55

MsStacy said:


> 2 hours at the gym this morning....YES!
> 
> I feel great!


Good for YOU! :smthumbup::smthumbup:It is so hard for me to get motivated to go to the gym some days. 

I tend to get depressed when dh is home on his days off, so I slip off my routine.


----------



## MsStacy

Sandy55 said:


> Good for YOU! :smthumbup::smthumbup:It is so hard for me to get motivated to go to the gym some days.
> 
> I tend to get depressed when dh is home on his days off, so I slip off my routine.


I'm the opposite...I want to go to the gym on my husbands days off


----------



## snix11

I'm celebrating my 1000 post mark (thank you dc for the heads up) by drinking a FUZE.... nummy 

Man i'm wordy


----------



## snix11

Hey Sandy, do you really want to retire to the Bahamas on a boat? Me TOO. seriously. I'm an oceanographer by trade - got my boat and slip all picked out. 

Got some land on Andros too... can't wait


----------



## Sandy55

MsStacy said:


> I'm the opposite...I want to go to the gym on my husbands days off


 I can understand that. I do too and most of the time can get up the "umph" to go, but the day started out bad, am sinking deeper and deeper into depression...I can feel the slide....


----------



## dcrim

oh, Sandy...(((*** HUGS ***)))...hang on, girl! Think of the Bahamas!


----------



## dcrim

Congrats, Snix...now we can tell you about the secret forums!  Watch for an email...


----------



## dcrim

I'm just catching up with things...was very busy today...call after call. 

Then I was to setup one (new) PC which got switched to being for a customer's so I have to use the used PC for experiments and software testing. 

Then I was given one that wouldn't start Windows and told to call tech support for it. Didn't get beyond verifying it wouldn't start.  

Then some girl (supposedly) from Ghana wanted to chat all day (second one this week!  ). sheesh...The pix alone were almost worth it!


----------



## recent_cloud

:cone4:i just uploaded a couple of pics of what i was doing this weekend:cone4:


----------



## Rhea

Trying to motivate myself to finish the resume update....


----------



## jada

eating a banana 

--------------

searching for cool icons


----------



## Sandy55

recent_cloud said:


> :cone4:i just uploaded a couple of pics of what i was doing this weekend:cone4:


So, is the CAR yours or is this car on your wish list?


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> Trying to motivate myself to finish the resume update....


You know Rhea, I work on my resume "buffing it up", etc, before I apply each place...well, this last place I handed it to her and she takes this really SHORT glance and tosses it on her desk, saying..'Yeah, real pretty....." 

"Real _pretty_....?". :scratchhead: When she offered me the job that comment made me not want to work for her....due to her flippant remark! 

I've spent 20 some odd years building my resume....."Real pretty, huh?". I don't know, I just thought that was soooo, soooo insulting. I wasn't thinking it was "pretty" at all! I don't even get fancy, I just do short and concise....so as not to bore!

I am more of a mind to ask the INTERVIEWER if I can interview the PERSON who is going to be my immediate supervisor....especially in nursing....


----------



## Sandy55

jada said:


> eating a banana



NOW I have an urge to go eat a banana!


----------



## Veronica Jackson

yo voivod! I'm gonna do that Jam again today. Endorphin is crack and I'm officially an addict. I prepared myself for Turbo Jam by doing 700 minutes of pilates over the course of 3 weeks.

This has got to be the best way to deal with stress, anger, sadness..everything!

It's Whopper Wednesday, I got a loonie and won't feel any guilt if one happens to hit my mouth.


----------



## dcrim

Trying to get motivated to go work on those darn PCs.  

I'd much rather stay and browse the forums!


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> You know Rhea, I work on my resume "buffing it up", etc, before I apply each place...well, this last place I handed it to her and she takes this really SHORT glance and tosses it on her desk, saying..'Yeah, real pretty....."
> 
> "Real _pretty_....?". :scratchhead: When she offered me the job that comment made me not want to work for her....due to her flippant remark!
> 
> I've spent 20 some odd years building my resume....."Real pretty, huh?". I don't know, I just thought that was soooo, soooo insulting. I wasn't thinking it was "pretty" at all! I don't even get fancy, I just do short and concise....so as not to bore!
> 
> I am more of a mind to ask the INTERVIEWER if I can interview the PERSON who is going to be my immediate supervisor....especially in nursing....


You know what they say about nursing, they eat their young or the new people. Nursing can be brutal and there are so many jerks. I'm so glad that part of my life is over.
Now to decide if I want to keep my RN license ??? as I have no plans to return to it.
I was thinking the other day what I could do if I go back to work... something interesting without too much BS. Walmart greeter sounds nice but too much standing. I was thinking about learning to do fingerprinting and work for the police. I knew someone who did that and they said it was boring. Boring is right up my alley. 

Nursing was a huge disappointment overall. I liked the patients mostly but not the corp. and management BS. No matter what you do in nursing you have a boss, even if your DON. 
It was a huge disappointment and hard work, so much pressure and stress. If I knew then what I know now I would have taken something else in college.
God bless you sandy55, nursing is hard work !!!


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> So, is the CAR yours or is this car on your wish list?


one of my best friends has a couple dozen antique cars and he lets me play with them.

i'm personally not into cars very much but they are fun sometimes.


----------



## Sandy55

Waiting for grandaughter to be born. 

As the time gets closer and closer by daughter is doing more nesting and nesting. I told her she could start on cleaning MY house next! :smthumbup:

She is due in 8 days....so she may "pop" at any moment now!

Am keeping her other three to give her some rest...because when she adds this fourth one, I doubt there is going to be much rest.

RC: Cool about cars. The first car I ever bought was a 1957 MGA. $200.00 in 1971. See? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e9/1957_mga.jpeg


----------



## preso

I spent a few hours on the internet today, all the facebook talk got me curious so I made up a phoney account to go look at the site.
I looked up my high school and saw several people I knew but lost touch with, thinking about it............. I do not want to contact them.
It was interesting to see how everyone has changed since I left there over 30 years ago.
It made me miss my teenager years and even childhood as I had to grow up so fast, I never really did have much of a childhood after about age 11.
I missed playing with my friends as a child. I never got to play much after age11. I missed out on a lot that can never be replaced.
Anyway...
in checking out the site it made me kinda sad.


----------



## Sandy55

Fixed dinner for the three gkiddos tonight; then later baked some cookies. Tucked them in, they are in there giggling and being typical kids...their Mom (my dd32) has decided to have baby in early a.m.....!:smthumbup: 

SO! I have gkiddos for next few days, while Mom in hospital and dad running back and forth. 

I get to see my newest gr. daughter around 10am tomorrow morning!


----------



## Rhea

Sitting here...

Alot on my mind...

Trying to process it all...

Wondering if I should cap my night off with a beer...

Then go to bed...

But I'm afraid...

Afraid my thoughts will chase me into my dreams


----------



## dcrim

Congrats, Sandy!

Rhea...well then have more than one!


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> Sitting here...
> 
> Alot on my mind...
> 
> Trying to process it all...
> 
> Wondering if I should cap my night off with a beer...
> 
> Then go to bed...
> 
> But I'm afraid...
> 
> Afraid my thoughts will chase me into my dreams


:bounce::bounce::noel::bounce::bounce:well that sux:bounce::bounce::noel::bounce::bounce:


----------



## preso

eating cherrios
lowfat organic milk
a small peach

yum...........

to my shock, husband eating cereal too ( no meat)


----------



## snix11

about to go do the welfare dance - WIC, foodstamps and utility help. what was san antonio THINKING last month on the bills???

I hope I get work soon.


----------



## Sandy55

WOOO HOOO! New grand daughter born at 0805 this morning! Looking at her photo on cell right now, waiting for dd and sil to call and have me bring over the other three kiddos to the hospital to meet their new sister! 

"_Sophia Grace_: 8lbs 3 oz; 20.5" long

(3.7Kg; 52cm)


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> WOOO HOOO! New grand daughter born at 0805 this morning! Looking at her photo on cell right now, waiting for dd and sil to call and have me bring over the other three kiddos to the hospital to meet their new sister!
> 
> "_Sophia Grace_: 8lbs 3 oz; 20.5" long
> 
> (3.7Kg; 52cm)



conrats sandy55

back on topic, what am I doing today........ hmmm. Just finished
dusting, mopping and laundry. Then prepped food for husbands lunch and mine..........
now I get to do anything I want, which I think will be to read the paper and watch some TV.
Being a housewife is sure nice. If I would have known about this when younger, I may have married sooner...
but all the guys I met were not such great husband material.

Maybe will paint my nails too... and do some de-cluttering, still working on the books.


----------



## MsStacy

Sandy55 said:


> WOOO HOOO! New grand daughter born at 0805 this morning! Looking at her photo on cell right now, waiting for dd and sil to call and have me bring over the other three kiddos to the hospital to meet their new sister!
> 
> "_Sophia Grace_: 8lbs 3 oz; 20.5" long
> 
> (3.7Kg; 52cm)


:smthumbup: Congratulations Sandy! 

Nothing like a new baby and visiting grandkids to pull you out of a funk. I love new babies!


----------



## Sandy55

Oh, I got to HOLD her and she is just so tiny and cute and cuddly! She smells so new baby like! 

My daughter is just so happy, this baby is born just 3 years and 3 days from the date my daughter was diagnosed with brain cancer. She made it through the chemo, the surgeries....and the baby is perfect in every way.

Praise be to God.


----------



## preso

Man alive, I'm looking at my calender and I have 4 appointments next week ! doctor, dentist, business and a workout. Thats nearly everyday.
Means I'll have to be outside......... in the inferno of heat
out there.................... ugh.


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> Oh, I got to HOLD her and she is just so tiny and cute and cuddly! She smells so new baby like!
> 
> My daughter is just so happy, this baby is born just 3 years and 3 days from the date my daughter was diagnosed with brain cancer. She made it through the chemo, the surgeries....and the baby is perfect in every way.
> 
> Praise be to God.


A miracle w/in itself. Congrats to you and your DD 

Welcome to the world Sophia Grace


----------



## recent_cloud

:bounce::smthumbup::toast::biggrinangelA::cat:
:bounce::noel::catfly::biggrinangelA:
:catfly::biggrinangelA::fro:sophia grace:awink::fish::butterfly:
:smthumbup::iagree::catfly::butterfly::bounce:


----------



## Sandy55

Thank you all!


----------



## Sandy55

Having a glass of Merlot, waiting for the dryer to finish with gkiddos' clothes. 

I bought them a bunch of those large water soaker squirt guns last month...they spent the last two hours of the evening shooting each other, running and squealing in the back yard....

My grandson (8), who is now the eldest of four, (now with THREE younger sisters) says to me earlier today: 

"Having this _*third*_ sister is just a series of unfortunate events....." :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## recent_cloud

finished more pro forma edits, took a late nite conference call about health care, took another about m jackson, and am now decompressing.


----------



## preso

It's finally raining and the weeks of temps over 100 degrees has been broken.
Its only about 85 now, maybe I should get a sweater as its so cool outside.... 


have errands to run.


----------



## dcrim

Preso, we're getting the same cool front you're having. It's only suposed to get to 80/81 today and 60s tonight (50s for the weekend nights! woohoo!). 

I almost put on a light jacket when I left for work but figured I can handle it until it warms up. I turned off the a/c in the office and opened the windows...that cool breeze feels wonderful after the past week or so of heat!  

Otherwise, I'm doing very little right now (well, catching up with the forums). I had one phone call but when I answered, no one responded. Don't know what was about...

And now I realize it's closing in on lunch time. Had two granola bars and getting hungry!


----------



## Sandy55

Grandkiddos still here of course. 

Just finished making a shallots and cheese omelet for ds23; made some really great french toast earlier for brunch (whole grain bread, eggs, lots of cinnamon). Doing some laundry.

Thinking about going to get another pair of the hot weather slacks I bought last month, they are wonderful. Cool to wear and after washing, they dry in a heartbeat...

dcrim: I am seriously thinking about packing up the car and heading north until I find weather which gives me below 70 degrees at night! It is so freaking hot...and it has let up today, is only expected to be 98 instead of 105.


----------



## preso

the results of my hormone tests are back at the doctors and I go see her next week.........
wonder if she will say I should go on hormones? which ones? ughhhhh
I hate the thought of taking hormones but I think I would hate growing a beard more 

I was wrong about the temp, its below 80 right now....... sure feels nice.


----------



## preso

On my errands today I stopped and got more peaches. They are incredibly good this year ( sometimes this is not the case ).
I love honey nut cheerios, organic lowfat milk and a peach for breakfast.
Now going to clean the house a little and watch some stuff recorded on the DVR. Its getting hot out again and the sun is out in full force, clouds all blown away...........
going to get very hot, very fast.


----------



## dcrim

Sandy55 said:


> dcrim: I am seriously thinking about packing up the car and heading north until I find weather which gives me below 70 degrees at night! It is so freaking hot...and it has let up today, is only expected to be 98 instead of 105.


Well, come on! I got a spare bedroom you can borrow!  We'd have to share the computer, though...or one of us uses the laptop, the other the tower.


----------



## Rhea

Procrastinating on the dinner making...I'm such a bum. Wish I had a chef...now that would be awesome


----------



## Rhea

AND.....I'm talking to RC on yahoo...


:yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## preso

I'm wondering what the effects of effexor are on a non depressed, non anxious person as there is a song running through my head...
lollipop, lolli-pop, oooo lolli lolli pop !

I have no appetite at all and even when sleeping, feel fairly alert.
This is very strange............................

BUT NO HOT FLASHES !!!! I'm not even breaking a slight sweat today and its like 90 something outside.

lolli pop lolli pop .. ooooooooooo lolli lolli pop
(Just like the computer commercial for dell computers )

better than the ice cream truck music I guess


----------



## recent_cloud

preso said:


> I'm wondering what the effects of effexor are on a non depressed, non anxious person as there is a song running through my head...
> lollipop, lolli-pop, oooo lolli lolli pop !
> 
> I have no appetite at all and even when sleeping, feel fairly alert.
> This is very strange............................
> 
> BUT NO HOT FLASHES !!!! I'm not even breaking a slight sweat today and its like 90 something outside.
> 
> lolli pop lolli pop .. ooooooooooo lolli lolli pop
> (Just like the computer commercial for dell computers )
> 
> better than the ice cream truck music I guess


how much for a few pills


----------



## dcrim

Can't sleep. Will likely crash later today. 

Talking to bkwrm on YIM. 

Trying to decide if I want to get off or go to sleep.  

Get sidetracked easily...sigh...


----------



## preso

I sure slept good, maybe you need some effexor Dcrim?
Not only that............

I dreamed I was going on a date with a young Robert Redford.
It was a romantic ( not sexual) dream..... very sublime and I woke up thinking how truely incredibly handsome Robert Redford was when he was near 40 ( not now, now he is old) . No wonder he became an actor as women just like to look at him. He is just so handsome.


ok... back up now, no lollli-pop song in my head. thank god...
and no hot flashes. 
Effexor is an interest to me as I've never taken anti-depressants much less any other drugs.
all I can say is wow........... interesting.......... !


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> AND.....I'm talking to RC on yahoo...
> 
> 
> :yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:


you said that in your 'outdoors' voice. you should use your 'indoors' voice when speaking on a thread.


----------



## snix11

gonna find my forgetful spot today


----------



## preso

recent_cloud said:


> how much for a few pills


You can get them from the doctor, they will write a prescpition for effexor. I don't know how much they cost, I pay 5 dollars with my insurance.


Today I went and picked up my glasses. Got transition lenses this time. They are very nice. Insurance pays for them, so waiting for my repayment check.
Now I have a pair and a spare, spares can be used as sunglasses. Eyeglasses are really a wonderful thing, to be able to see so well. Everything is so clear !


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> Trying to decide if I want to get off or go to sleep.



dcrim, I lay there wide awake thinking the same darn thing!


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> I dreamed I was going on a date with a young Robert Redford.
> It was a romantic ( not sexual) dream..... very sublime and I woke up thinking how truely incredibly handsome Robert Redford was when he was near 40 ( not now, now he is old) . No wonder he became an actor as women just like to look at him. He is just so handsome.


You probably read he just got MARRIED! I didn't know he was single! Damn!

Agree though, he has not aged well at all.


----------



## Sandy55

Just sitting here eating almonds. I love to dry roast almonds in the oven. No salt, etc.

Healthy, healthy snack. Nut oil and all.


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> You probably read he just got MARRIED! I didn't know he was single! Damn!
> 
> Agree though, he has not aged well at all.


yeah but when he was younger ( under 40) sooooo handsome.

my husband is blonde with blue eyes too, and clean cut. I guess thats what I find attractive.

That sure was a strange dream but not all together unpleasant. lol


----------



## dcrim

Sandy, LOVE almonds! Want to feed each other? Maybe with a grape between?  

Preso, have valium (equivalent)...only take them when urgently needed.  

For sleep...it's the rum or tylenol PM. aaarrrggghhh...

otherwise, not doing much now.  tomorrow is laundry day. I'll take my portable DVD player and some movie...


----------



## preso

wow .. valium? I took that one time and ooooh it was nice. Doctor wouldn't give me anymore. Maybe a good thing because that would be my drug of choice. Just love the stuff.

I don't need to get addicted to valium and I surely would.

Going to watch some TV now.... everyone have a good night.


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> you said that in your 'outdoors' voice. you should use your 'indoors' voice when speaking on a thread.


BLAH BLAH BLAH TO YOU RECENT!!!

:rofl::lol:


----------



## recent_cloud

and i thought we were making such good progress.

oh well.

meet me in the 'time out' room please.


----------



## Heidiw

Just sitting here listening to music surfin the net in my house. I love being home even if my marriage is a joke right now.


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> Sandy, LOVE almonds! Want to feed each other? Maybe with a grape between?


dcrim: You mean lean forward and _suck_ that grape out of your mouth dcrim?  :rofl:


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> dcrim: You mean lean forward and _suck_ that grape out of your mouth dcrim?  :rofl:



geeeze


----------



## Sandy55

:rofl: It's the Merlot talking.... 

I have had three grandkids for three days. I feel like I need three glasses, one for each kid, and then one more glass to celebrate the new grandbaby! 

God, am I going to be wiped....


----------



## dcrim

Sandy, that's one option (as the joke goes: ...but I like the way you think!).  I was thinking of a bowl of almonds and one of grapes.  Crunchy and juicy. 

I'm trying to get the tvguide web page to show all my channels. I did find that of the multiple (dozen or two) tabs I have open, some of them are slowing down my browser. I closed down all but 6 (after saving the session) and it's much more responsive. But the tvguide won't show all the channels...dang it. Hate surfing for something to watch, I prefer to plan it out. 

Didn't eat breakfast, but had a late lunch (around 3-4) of scrambled eggs and hash (I only have time for that on the weekend  ). Thinking of having a salad in a little while. 

Otherwise watching the news.


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> and i thought we were making such good progress.
> 
> oh well.
> 
> meet me in the 'time out' room please.


BAD RHEA STAND IN CORNER...however I can't yahoo from the corner...:scratchhead:


----------



## Sandy55

Laughing at the moment at threads of course. My dh came in the room and wanted to know what I was laughing about.

Gkiddos in bed. Silence. I swear, wouldn't you KNOW there is a Sponge Bob Marathon on the three or four DAYS surrounding these kids needing to be taken care of?

That's my life...someone planned this...Sponge Bob Marathon just to drive this grandma to drink....


----------



## Sandy55

Preso: How would you like the theme song to Sponge Bob Square Pants in your head for a few days????


----------



## Sandy55

Heidiw said:


> I love being home even if my marriage is a joke right now.


I'll drink to that.:smthumbup:


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> BAD RHEA STAND IN CORNER...however I can't yahoo from the corner...:scratchhead:


it's time to get on the special or small bus, rhea.

did you bring you pills dear?

good.

time to take them.


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> Preso: How would you like the theme song to Sponge Bob Square Pants in your head for a few days????


*Ohhhhhhhhh who lives in a pinapple under the sea? SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!

Absorbent and porus and yellow is he....SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!*


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> it's time to get on the special or small bus, rhea.
> 
> did you bring you pills dear?
> 
> good.
> 
> time to take them.


Sorry 

can't talk right now

I'm licking windows


----------



## Rhea

Oh and it's called a short bus friend


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> had a late lunch (around 3-4) of scrambled eggs and hash...
> 
> Otherwise watching the news.


God that sounds good. Haven't had hash in about three years...40% fat content may have something to do with that....

Hash-thighs-hash-thighs-hash-thighs....


----------



## dcrim

Rhea - LOL I'm not sure I'd admit to knowing the words!  My g'sons favorite show... 

Sandy, I know but I really only eat it once in a while. 

Watching Ron White (you can't fix stupid) on comedy channel. I finally got the whole tvguide listing with their new beta grid.


----------



## Rhea

Oh don't even get me started on Hannah sh*tanna (montannah) or however in the hecksies you spell it....

"you get the limo out front....oh oh hottest styles every shoe every color....yeah when you're famous it can be kinda fun...it's really you but no one ever discovers...who ever thought that a girl like me could double as a superstar..........you get the best of both worlds...chill it out take it slow...then you rock out the show....."

need I go on? LOL!


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> Oh don't even get me started on Hannah sh*tanna (montannah) or however in the hecksies you spell it....
> 
> "you get the limo out front....oh oh hottest styles every shoe every color....yeah when you're famous it can be kinda fun...it's really you but no one ever discovers...who ever thought that a girl like me could double as a superstar..........you get the best of both worlds...chill it out take it slow...then you rock out the show....."
> 
> need I go on? LOL!


God, I need hip boots, am about to ralph.


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> Watching Ron White (you can't fix stupid) on comedy channel. I finally got the whole tvguide listing with their new beta grid.


I like Ron White. I also used to have a sign up in my basement above my workbench that said: "You can't fix stupid". 

My dh is depressed. He will be 60 in 30 minutes. He just got mad at ds, 23, who was heading out the door to go shoot pool with one of his flight instructors. DS said: "Well, Dad, you've got 49 minutes of 59 left", just JOKING with his Dad! DH yelled at him: "It won't be so God damn funny when its YOU....".

Oh, boy....

I went into DH and patted him, gave him a hug and asked him: "You really don't like turning 60 do you...". He says: "It really sucks...". I told him, trying to be nice: "We all do it....it is just a number...".

He went off to bed in a huff. Poor dh.


----------



## Sandy55

DS 23 and DD 21 got together via internet and phone to design a birthday cake for DH over the last two weeks. DS went and picked it up from bakery today...was really sweet of them, and it turned out well. 

I think DH was touched when he saw it. But DH forgets so quickly, and then yells at DS like that....makes me not like DH too much or feel too sorry for him....

He needs to lighten up, but then again, I don't know how I will feel when 60 rolls around...

Age doesn't bug me a whole lot....inside I don't feel old, hardly ever.:smthumbup: Life is too short.:rofl:


----------



## Lilly_daddy

Well right now I'm at my part-time job until eight in the morning and then it's up for the entire day because my parents (Mother & Step-Dad) have their sixth wedding anniversary today. Other than that I'm usually up for the day anyway until the Sunday Night....Life of a two-job husband/father with nothing else going on. My Daughter is my Life right now and so is working.


----------



## recent_cloud

your daughter has an amazing dad.

and you've got a lot going on, more than you know.

from one dad to another, good for you and well done.


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> Oh and it's called a short bus friend


:noel:depends on what part of the country you're from.
:noel:
and i think it' time for some frogs

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:smcowboy::smcowboy::smcowboy::smcowboy::smcowboy:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:corkysm60::corkysm60::corkysm60:


----------



## humpty dumpty

Having a lazy day  and enjoying every minute of it lol


----------



## dcrim

HUMPTY! I hope you're having a GREAT day!!


----------



## humpty dumpty

I certainly am  not even got out of bed ha ha ...dont have the chance very often ..all the children are with my parents trevs made breakfast in bed :0 which was wonderful !!! now listening to music ans chilling  so need to do this more often ha ha


----------



## dcrim

Good! And it's nearly 11am for you! Wonderful! He should make you breakfast in bed...often!  And you should eat it all - remember you're eating for two!


----------



## humpty dumpty

eating for two lol !!! excellent excues for chocolate to ha ha


----------



## dcrim

Protein, girl! not carbs.  I know it tastes good.  ONE TIME...at your discretion...and then that's it.


----------



## humpty dumpty

ha ha  dcrim you just make me laugh


----------



## Lilly_daddy

Thanks RECENT_CLOUD. I appreciate the applause. I can't help it sometimes I have too much pride to be a complainer. Maybe I want to be a people pleaser too much or I'm just the typica workaholic. I don't want to be that way when My Daughter is older. If My Wife and I have more children then I want to be there to see them develop and take them to sports and outings. It's more important to my life to see their life.

Thanks


----------



## preso

Watched OUT OF AFRICA last night, the Meryl Streep and Rober Redford version ( older)... sure was good.
Robert Redford is a handsome man.

Really good movie, a classic chick flick.


----------



## preso

On my way to do a few quick errands... have already done some cleaning and cooking........
when I get home it will just start getting really hot......

Going to shower, get in my comfy long t-shirt and read the paper, watch TV and relax all day.
My husbands adult daughter has not bothered us for several months now, she has a new BF to place her unrrealisitc expectations on and it's heaven with her not coming around with all her bull and drama.
I feel very blessed at this time with a casual and comfortable home enviroment since she has stopped harrassing us.
and his ex stopped also as she knows one more time coming over, she is going to jail.


----------



## Sandy55

Got up early. Preparing for dh's 60th bday party at 7pm.... 

Fed grandkiddos fresh blueberries in pancakes for breakfast. Started a gianormous pot of chili (gads it smells good in this house), making cornbread, chopped a bunch of onions, shredded lots of cheese for toppings. DS filled the cooler with beer, I went out and got margarita mix, salt for rims, stuff to make guacamole, hotdogs, hamburgers.....am stuffed just thinking about it all....

Just chillin, watching the chili cook all day. Still gotta vac and dust, clean the bathrooms.

Grandkiddos gone home with mom and dad, they came here a family of five, now they leave a family of six. Their van is full of carseats.... Hope they stop this before they have a basketball team!!!!


----------



## dcrim

Just realized it's late!  My timers shut off the decorative lights at 2300 so it's dark except for my monitors (and night lites)!  

I'm watching CSI that follows MASH...nothing else to do/watch.  

Otherwise, catching up with the forums.


----------



## preso

Getting ready to go to the dentist for bi-annual checkup.


----------



## humpty dumpty

been for a baby scan and must admit  so fantastic seeing our baby moving and doing well  
Im loving life!!! loving my husband !!!and loving our children


----------



## preso

I have on a cute outfit, new.... first time I'm wearing it. Wow, so cute... my husband is looking at me strange.
I should leave and do some shopping or something before the dentist appointment.......... before he wants to have sex ( mess up my makeup and hair, today is NOT the day for sex)

hahaha


----------



## dcrim

As long as it's not oral, girl, it's OK!


----------



## preso

On my way out............. 

be back much later.


----------



## preso

It just started POURING rain outside !

is this bad luck or what ? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## humpty dumpty

trevs cooking dinner  im chilling , had the most perfect day  looking fowards to cuddling up later once our children are all asleep


----------



## preso

What a busy day it was today !!!
I ended up falling asleep after coming home and took a long nap.

Sure is yucky and muggy outside. A old friend has asked me to lunch but I have no desire to be anywhere outside at noon. Its too hot and yucky.

My husbands adult daughter just got a tattoo, she drove a few hundred miles out of town to get it. Must be nice to not have any rent to pay and be so independent she can do that. Why would she ask him for money or help since she has all this time, money to blow on something like a tatoo?
LOL !!!
When her mother stops enabling her, she is going to be shocked how life really works.


----------



## Sandy55

Am massaging my knees. Washed all my tile floors and grout today. I am not a mop person, but hands and knees person; so my poor knees are just hurting. I use a rolled up towel under them, but the floors take me about 2-3 hours to do because I like clean, and I changed out the bucket of water at least six or eight times!

Managed to get to gym early on...for the first time in 9 days. Bad girl! Then, since I was all gross and sweaty from the gym, I decided to do the darn floors. SO here I am massaging my knees and doing laundry.....getting sleepy, but waiting for ds15.5 plane to arrive from LA. He had to go from BWI, to DEN, to LA, to SA!!! LOL. He's been at it since 7:45 this a.m....poor youngest son.

Have missed his tall lanky hide.....oh, and his older sister, who he was staying with in Baltimore called to tell me: "Mom, he ate me out of house and HOME....". Yup, that is a teenage brother for you....


----------



## recent_cloud

got off conference callabout health care
:rofl:had another call:smthumbup:about pakistan:scratchhead:interesting things happening:corkysm60::biggrinangelA::corkysm60:
afghanistan


----------



## preso

Today I am doing the domestic Godess routine, laundry, cooking, cleaning..... all while in my PJ's 
There is no rush, no hurry and kinda enjoying the morning so far...


----------



## Rhea

Wow...so I slept from 730 last night to 945am this morning...guess my body was playing catch up something fierce...and now I'm WIDE awake...guess I should do something productive...


----------



## Blonddeee

Can I have some of your energy Rhea? I'm sooo sleepy... need a nap..zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Earthmother1970

Sitting here wondering why my STBX needs to provide daily proof of the blindingly obvious fact that he is an a**


----------



## Leahdorus

Sitting here wondering if our Legal dept is going to force us to remove 3rd party logos and images from our product packaging (which has already gone to print and to be localized into 15 languages...) because they just decided that an email OK was no longer acceptable for permissions. Product may miss its ship date!


----------



## preso

time for my mid-day nap


----------



## recent_cloud

Earthmother1970 said:


> Sitting here wondering why my STBX needs to provide daily proof of the blindingly obvious fact that he is an a**


you needn't ask why.

just help him to supply it.


----------



## recent_cloud

mommy22 said:


> You  have :lol::lol: way :smthumbup::smthumbup: too :corkysm60::corkysm60: much :crazy::crazy: fun:bounce::bounce: with  the :slap::slap: smilies!




am i going to get spanked


----------



## Earthmother1970

recent_cloud said:


> am i going to get spanked


Survey says...yes?


----------



## recent_cloud

Earthmother1970 said:


> Survey says...yes?


well, lord knows i deserve it.


----------



## Blonddeee

:bounce::bounce::bounce::woohoo::bounce::bounce::bounce:
26 more min of work... it's going to be a long 26 min...


----------



## Earthmother1970

recent_cloud said:


> well, lord knows i deserve it.


Yes, I believe you do  
Everyone who wants to draw straws in the RC spanking auction, please drop your name in the hat now...:FIREdevil:


----------



## recent_cloud

:bounce::corkysm60::bounce::corkysm60::bounce:
:corkysm60::bounce::corkysm60::bounce::corkysm60:
now now mommy :liar::corkysm60::yawn2::smcowboy:not just any hand :awink::awink::slap:enjoys the privilege:smthumbup::iagree: of touching this derriere.:iagree::biggrinangelA:
ray::smcowboy::wtf::noel:
:bounce::bounce::corkysm60::corkysm60:
:yay::bounce::allhail::allhail::corkysm60:


----------



## Earthmother1970

recent_cloud said:


> :bounce::corkysm60::bounce::corkysm60::bounce:
> :corkysm60::bounce::corkysm60::bounce::corkysm60:
> now now mommy :liar::corkysm60::yawn2::smcowboy:not just any hand :awink::awink::slap:enjoys the privilege:smthumbup::iagree: of touching this derriere.:iagree::biggrinangelA:
> ray::smcowboy::wtf::noel:
> :bounce::bounce::corkysm60::corkysm60:
> :yay::bounce::allhail::allhail::corkysm60:


Where did you get the idea I was going to use a hand?


----------



## Sandy55

Wow. I haven't been on here all day and I walk into this hot spanking session....:lol:


----------



## Earthmother1970

Sandy55 said:


> Wow. I haven't been on here all day and I walk into this hot spanking session....:lol:


Never too late to join in the bidding war for RC spanking privileges :rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

:rofl:


----------



## Rhea

wowie, look what I missed while I was gone....


----------



## recent_cloud

Earthmother1970 said:


> Where did you get the idea I was going to use a hand?


damn you're tough.

so i'm definitely going to hide behind the sofa for a week or so, bringing my remote, cel, phone nuimber of pizza takeout.


----------



## dcrim

Won't help, dude! You'll just have a cheesy a$$ when she whacks you!  Most would PAY for that!  (no straw for me!  )


----------



## Rhea

dcrim said:


> Won't help, dude! You'll just have a cheesy a$$ when she whacks you!  Most would PAY for that!  (no straw for me!  )


HUH?


----------



## preso

Doctors appointment today, lab tests back on my lack of estrogen and there will be a hormone replacement therapy discussion.


----------



## Amplexor

Earthmother1970 said:


> Never too late to join in the bidding war for RC spanking privileges :rofl:


----------



## Heidiw

At work trying to work but too tired & my body aches like crazy!


----------



## snix11

My son's 18th birthday! Yea! 

Congrats to him. He was my babysitter - and I even got a job yesterday. But today he announced he was moving out, so I had to cancel my work as I can't afford the day care. 

So happy and sad kind of day. 

I want in on the RC spanking session *evil grin* I got LOTS of aggression to get out. lol...


----------



## recent_cloud

still hiding behind sofa

pizza boxes piling up

tv remote batteries going dead

forgot to bring cel charger with me

saw pic of giant paddle

uh oh


----------



## preso

I asked my husband .. if the doctor puts me on hormone pills and it raises my sex drive, does he want to start having sex again and he said Ok
but he may have to get some pills too to keep up with me.

haha


----------



## Sandy55

Going crazy

I feel like I am living in a war zone!

My dd32 who just had the baby (#4) called me at 8:30 crying her eyes out, she's heading for the typical and PREDICTABLE PPD, she KNOWS this, I KNOW this, she is an L&D Nurse, too!  She is crying her eyes out about her brain cancer and having a new baby "I may never LIVE to see her get through kindergarden... thing) SO, she decides to put baby in stroller and stroll over here at 0830am (there goes my work out out the window, or any chance of cleaning up house, or finishing my vacation details...) which is fine, getting out and about with one week old is OK, and GOOD for her PP depression, only a few blocks to walk...so she is here nursing baby on my couch.... 

THEN DS 23 gets out of bed at 10am, wanders around a bit eating cereal, then DD32 begins to TEASE her brother about his "Moobs"...DS23 is very sensitive  about his Moobs (though, he really hasn't an issue, but DD making ISSUE of it with him since he went through PUBERTY 10 years ago....makes him feel like he has issue...); so she pissed me off by bringing that up (misery likes company and very immature of her...)

THEN DH gets into itOMG I just want to RUN away!  SO then DS23 blows up at DH, as DS23 is being "attacked" from TWO sides (dd32 "moobs" and dh "why don't you get up earlier, why don't you yadda, yadda, yadda).

I feel like am in the middle nuclear war and it wasn't noon yet.

DS23 and DD32 just left, he driving away like an idiot all mad, her with baby in stroller, saying she "will make it through the day...I think"... 

I am going to the freaking gym and never coming 
back!:rant::rant::rant::rant:

THANKS for LISTENING!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy55

OMG! It never ends! Now DH is ranting at ds15.5 as he hasn't a shirt on! The KID was sunning on the deck, and had come in for a few minutes to talk with me about something....:scratchhead:

I wish DH would GO BACK TO WORK!!!!

17 days 17days 17days

And I will NOT leave a forwarding address!


----------



## Earthmother1970

I just got off the phone with my lawyer.

My stbx , who agreed in front of both lawyers to continue paying the weekly allowance amount until the support payments start at the first of August has failed to deposit this weeks amount in my account. It's a standing weekly transfer, so the only way it can not have happened is if he cancelled it...so I am feeling rather....peeved??


----------



## snix11

Sandy and her happy loving marriage 

I'm taking on another lost cause today - but dang it makes me feel good to do so 

"The only thing it takes for evil to flourish in this world is for good men to do nothing" and I'm not going to be one of those people that do nothing. 

Helping do the impossible is empowering


----------



## Amplexor

recent_cloud said:


> still hiding behind sofa
> 
> pizza boxes piling up
> 
> tv remote batteries going dead
> 
> forgot to bring cel charger with me
> 
> saw pic of giant paddle
> 
> uh oh


Hey RC, weren't you in Animal House?










Thank you sir, may I have another? :rofl:


----------



## Amplexor

mommy22 said:


> Love the paddle, Amp. The remote could work too. That would be some serious punishment--beat a man with his own remote!



Or a Cosmo!!!


----------



## preso

Back from the doctors with my 6 months supply of HOT FLASH medicine... have a hormone problem but apparently its not estrogen and they took blood to check thyroid.
Smiling I have a 6 months supply of my hot flash medicine and very, very, very happy I do !!!

lolli pop, lolli pop...oooo lolli lolli pop


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> Back from the doctors with my 6 months supply of HOT FLASH medicine... have a hormone problem but apparently its not estrogen and they took blood to check thyroid.
> Smiling I have a 6 months supply of my hot flash medicine and very, very, very happy I do !!!
> 
> lolli pop, lolli pop...oooo lolli lolli pop


OMG Preso, now I have the lolli pop song stuck in my noggin!

Where is that PADDLE poster!  Damn you!:rofl:


----------



## preso

Blame dell computers with that stupid lollipop commericial that plays every 20 mintes !


----------



## recent_cloud

spanked with my own remote.

damn that's cold.

or maybe hot.

and where'd you guys get that pic of me.

i thought i had them all destroyed.


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> Blame dell computers with that stupid lollipop commericial that plays every 20 mintes !


That's why I'm a MacGirl


----------



## Sandy55

Watching Obama dance around questions about Health Care reform....

Just finished making guacamole.....


----------



## preso

worrying now.......... if my thyroid isn't the problem, its pituitary or adernal gland problems.... I really hope its my thyroid and not the others.

will know in a few weeks I guess.
In the meantime... effexor will keep me going


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> Watching Obama dance around questions about Health Care reform....
> 
> Just finished making guacamole.....



Yum, I can make a mean batch of guac....now I'm craving it...


I'm sitting here in music heaven jammin out not really doing much of anything.


----------



## Sandy55

There I was making guac humming "Lollipop, lollipop..."


----------



## humpty dumpty

cooking breakfast listening to the radio !!  ready to start the day


----------



## recent_cloud

:smcowboy::smcowboy:
:yawn2::awink::smcowboy::smcowboy::wtf:
remote batteries almost dead:slap::slap::noel:cel almost dead:bounce::crazy::crazy::bounce::bounce:must not give up:noel::slap::noel:found 3 cents between couch cushions the fight goes on:allhail::crazy::bounce::cone4::allhail::noel:


----------



## dcrim

Thanks, RC - that reminded me to plug in my cell!  So when you put your 2 cents in, you'll still have something left over?  

Thinking I should be in bed but I'm still reading the forums!!  Pathetic or what? Going to be worthless at work today...sigh...


----------



## humpty dumpty

spent the morning with so many children but so glad because now i can relax while my friend takes them for the afternoon lol  so i have some milk some fruit and ready to chill xx caught up with emails and friends now thinking of how fab this time of year is


----------



## Sandy55

Mommy22! Great workout! I just got back from an hour and 5 on the stairmaster. 

Gotta get a shower and go out to the base for new ID cards...DH made retired status this month from the reserves/guard (turned 60). 

I did 17 years Reserve/Guard/AD, but didn't retire, got out due to DH's being gone so much and no one to be here for kids when I had drill weekends and called to AD/Deployed. Dumbest thing I ever did in my life: stop 3-4 years short of a retirement; but kids came first and dh certainly wasn't helping matters.


----------



## snix11

wow. what a day


----------



## recent_cloud

i'm just sittin' trying to figure out what the hell 'snork' means.


----------



## Blonddeee

It's a space critter... duh


----------



## recent_cloud

so now i'm sittin' here trying to figure out what to figure out next.


----------



## Blonddeee

Do you want me to figure that out for you too?


----------



## Mari

Well I'm sitting here listening to music and trying to make up my mind if I should bother with the dating sites anymore. I'm on POF and so far haven't met the man of my dreams...lol I've been doing this for three years.


----------



## recent_cloud

Blonddeee said:


> Do you want me to figure that out for you too?



:smthumbuph, bring it on. :smthumbup:
:biggrinangelA:uppy::flowerkitty:
:ezpi_wink1::catfly::rofl:


----------



## Rhea

So here I sit, talking to Mr. RC on yahoo, always a good time 

Drinking beer

Kid free and about to lay on a good boozer

Listening to my music way too loud

Smoking

Oh sh*t where are my morals?


----------



## recent_cloud

did you just notice they're missing

but that's what i like about you


----------



## Rhea

you like...

that I lack moral capacity...

you are such a man...

yeesh...

I only let them go missing when it's beneficial to me...

:lol:

LOL


----------



## recent_cloud

so far it seems to have been beneficial to you.

at least if i interpret 'oh god oh baby ohoh' as beneficial.


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> so far it seems to have been beneficial to you.
> 
> at least if i interpret 'oh god oh baby ohoh' as beneficial.


LMAO! 

Good one!

***and the crowd goes wild***


----------



## Sandy55

Just got back from our anniversary dinner at a place called The Melting Pot. They bring you stuff to boil or fry your food in, fondue style. Never tried it before, won't do that again...dh and I discussed "wasn't this some sort of trendy thing in the 70s"  Novel idea but won't repeat it, as was expensive. 

I'd rather go have a steak at Ruth Chris' for that price, at least there I don't have to cook my own food. :rofl:


----------



## humpty dumpty

just waved be to trev for a week  !!!! hate him going away but hey ho has to be done !!! 

having breakfast in the garden little early but so peaceful  loooks like a sunny day to


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Good one!
> 
> ***and the crowd goes wild***


are you now referring to yourself as a crowd


----------



## trev

In a great hotel great place but alone  loads of work to do little time !!!


----------



## snix11

I'm fighting with the cell phone company.. whee. but! looking forward to a GREAT weekend


----------



## dcrim

My DIL's BD was last Tuesday (I've long since lost my calendar in which I kept all those dates) but they didn't do anything.

Yesterday she txt me to see if I'd like them tonight for a few hours. I said sure.

I asker her if they had some "fun" planned. : she said DS & DIL were going out. 

So I get the gkids for a while!  Hope they bring enough games to play with!  GS (7 yo) loves palying cards, GD (2.5) I'm not sure about.


----------

